# The Sudden Approach of Unexplainable Power: IC



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 10, 2006)

And thus begins the tale of Aekalos, dragon son of Sappurapolician the Bronze Wyrm.

The Sudden Approach of Unexplainable Power​
In the early years of Aekalos, when he began his adventures, Partuss was a significant city in the Confederacy of Tongra.  Partuss boasted the fourth largest population in the land, but it was a close race between it and its nearest competitor: Fingerdale.  Eberdeen, Juniper, and Bacrothen were the only cities that clearly outshined Partuss in glory and reputation.

Earl Patron was the rightful authority in the land.  Of course, much like the baronies, the dukedoms, and the lordships the title was passed from one heir to the next - although not necessarily to the firstborn.  Each family had a particular method of picking the next ruler.  But the point was that each time a new ruler died the next ruler would merely pick up the title and assume it - such was the case of Earl Patron when his father died a decade ago.

During the prior decade, the area saw growth, prosparity, but also a stiff increase in competition and hostility for merchant and land rights.  The town thrived on its shipping industry, but of late a small tribe of Sahuagin had started to become a menace to the area.  For the time being the Sahuagin problem was left to the ships captains.  Earl Patron did not want to involve his troops until the problem threatened other aspects of life beyond the shipping.  Being out on the water was assumed to be a dangerous job.

There was a bit of a rumor that the mage Warus - patron of many businesses in Partuss - was organizing some kind of effort against the Sahuagin.  Certainly the mage was powerful enough to mount such an effort, but the stories were sketchy at best.  No official publications or announcements were produced as to the effort by the mage.

This is the seaside climate that our young Aekalos found himself wandering through Partuss, searching to learn about the world and explore it according to the directions of his dragon father.  It was as he wandered through the streets of the substantial town that he had what seemed to be a fortuante encounter with a trio of expert sailors.

 - - - - - - - - -

"Blast it all, Merrick."

"I know, Tiergar.  Bloody unfair.  Labeled as a pirate and thrown in jail.  He's a good captain, he is."

As Aekalos heard the two boisterous voices of two members of an oncoming trio he suddenly felt the third as the man ran into Aekalos on the street.  Or, perhaps it was the other way around.  Neither of the two seemed to see the other coming and both ending up sitting on their backsides after the hit.

"Bloody landlubber!" exclaimed Merrick.  "Watch where you put those stiff legs of yours or else I'll drag you back to the _Queen Forseth_ and run you through with my 'running-people-through' stick.  You won't like that, I can guarantee you!"  He laughed and smiled at Aekalos as he winked towards him and then reached out to lift up his friend who had hit the ground.

Tiergar reached out a heavily calloused hand and offered it to Aekalos.  As he did, Aekalos could easily notice the highly toned muscles present up and down his arms.  "Up you go, stick-boy.  You don't get muscles like these sitting on your backside all day."

The third rose and dusted himself off.  He nodded as he offered a polite half-bow and said, "Ain't many _men_ who can get me on me backside that easily."  The three sailors shared a hearty laugh and the insinuation.  "So what's your name, lad?  They call me Badrick and I'll have the name of the young man who knocked me on me ..."

Before he could finish he was cut off by Merrick.  "We don't use our sea tongues in port, Badrick.  Don't get many of the lasses by saying things like that.  And what else is ports for besides the lasses?"

"And arrestin' decent captains." Tiergar reminded.  Once they finished jabbing each other with words they paused to listen to Aekalos answer.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

Aekalos grins and takes the offered hand, rising and dusting himself off, before offering a polite half-bow in return, “I’m Aekalos. Pardon my carelessness, but I’m new to the city and not long off my own little sailboat, _Swiftwind_... though I’m sure she’s not as impressive as a ship like the _Queen Forseth_, she is all mine. So you were saying your captain has been arrested for piracy, when I interrupted your conversation, there must be a tale behind such an accusation...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 11, 2006)

Merrick shushed Aekelos on the mention of the word piracy.  "Shhh, now!  Don't you be sayin' the word or they'll brand you with the name as well.  And if you are being your own captain of your own one man boat ... they'll be throwin' your own ... uh ... rear in jail with nobody to drag you out!"

Tiergar gets a glimmer in his eyes.  "But there is a place where such things can be spoken of freely. In fact, we're headed there now, lad.  Or at least we were before you knocked down Badrick to the street."

Badrick continues the conversation with a bit of a smile to his friends.  "Do you like poorly clothed women, ale, and are you a bettin' man, Aekalos?  Because where we're headin' you'll be gettin' all three."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 11, 2006)

“If you say so Merrick, but I don’t see any reason why they’d want to brand me with such a title...I mean I’ve only just arrived, so I haven’t had a chance to make an unfavourable impression yet,” he chuckles.

“Why yes, as luck would have it, I do and I am,” Aekalos remarks with a broad smile, his eyes glinting mischievously, “and since you’ve been kind enough to invite me along, it would be rude to refuse. Lead the way gentlemen...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 11, 2006)

Merrick replied, "Ain't no sense to who they be calling a pirate, lad.  They calls anyone a pirate that they want to be throwing in jail so long as they goes onto the water."

Tiergar smiled broadly, "Like our good cap'ain, for example."

The men hung their head for a moment of respect.  Merrick added, "Aye."

Once Merrick called the moment of respect over, they led Aekalos to a hole in the wall called _Bloody Ale_.  The place had no name above the entrance, but the trio told the name to Aekalos as they walked.  Of course, there was no name above the entrance because there simply was no entrance!  Quite literally, it was a hole in the wall.  Merrick approached what appeared to be a street bum sitting beside a fire in front of a red brick building and said, "There be four pelicans lookin' for a pier sit upon and watch the crabs fight, matey."

The bum glanced back to the other two and Aekalos and nods.  Merrick stepped toward the wall and just when it looked like he was going to bump head first into the wall he passed right through it.  Tiergar gave Aekalos a shove on the back and laughed as he said, "You be next, lad!"  He and Badrick had a good laugh.

Inside, Aekalos and the trio of salty men found themselves in a large smokey room.  The room was set up to be a type of bar with a bit of a twist.  There were no tables in the middle 100 square feet of the room.  Instead, a makeshift boxing ring had been erected.

Tiergar flexed and added, "This is why they be calling it _Bloody Ale_, son.  The bettin' ain't on pansy things like cards and dice.  The bettin' is on which poor sap is gonna beat the blood out of another poor sap.  And I reckon after I get me a whiskey or an ale in me system I'll beat the heck out of some bloody landlubber, too!"

Badrick added as he placed a rough hand on Aekalos' shoulder.  "And the wenches .. er, women, pardon me language ... are for lookin' only.  You touch even one and I promise you that I won't be standing in the way when a bouncer hurls your ... backside back out through the wall.  Much to the amusement of anyone that be walking by, of course."

Of course, the promise of scantily clad women didn't dissappoint either.  The foursome was shown to a table by a busty woman.  For a top, she wore a very slimming off the shoulder corset that only barely covered anything more private.  For below the waist she wore a rather short skirt that displayed a pair of shapely legs that looked muscularly well toned.  As the foursome sat down she leaned over the table and said,  "What can I get you to drink?"  She looked to the young looking Aekalos and smiled as she clearly teased, "Three ale and a milk, then?"  She softly blew Aekalos a kiss with her lips to punctuate the tease.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

“You may have a point there, gentlemen...considering your plight,” Aekalos concedes, after the moment of respect passes.

After Tiergar and Badrick get though explaining a few things about the Bloody Ale, Aekalos adds, “Lucky for me then, that I’m capable of keeping my hands to myself. I wouldn’t want to be leaving that way, well at least before I managed an ale or two in me, to cushion the fall you know,” he remarks with chuckle and a nod of understanding.

Returning the busty woman’s smile, Aekalos winks at her as he responds to her teasing, “Well unless you’d promise to come sit on my lap, to feed me the milk you’ve suggested, I think we’ll make that four ales, my dear...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 12, 2006)

The waitress smiles at Aekalos' reply and turns to Badrick.  " 'Bout time you prickly old men bring in someone young for the ladies to look at, too.  And a quick one on his feet he is."  She turns back to Aekalos and stands back up to her regular height while giving him a once over with her eyes.  "As much as _I_ might enjoy that, the boss don't like me to sit on laps.  If I sit on your lap, well then I'd have to sit on all these mens' laps.  And trust me, there are some laps here that while they might enjoy me I certainly wouldn't enjoy them."

She pauses before leaving, allow Aekalos to dismiss her with a comment if he should like.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 12, 2006)

“Oh well, I guess I’ll just have to admire you from afar then, my lovely lass,” Aekalos replies with a grin, as he admires her form, “a pity we can’t get closer, but better that than you being manhandled, I think.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 12, 2006)

She smiles and gives him a quick kissing motion with her lips before leaving to retrieve the ale that had been ordered.

Badrick smiles in the woman's direction and shifts - as though he were suddenly needing to change his position.  "Now that's what I call a serving wench.  One of the main reasons why I come here whenever we be in port."

Merrick adds, "And one of the reasons you still be single, too!"

The trio have a good laugh before turning to Aekalos and starting the business.  Merrick adds, "So what do you want to know, lad?"

[Sblock=OOC]Bah.  For some reason I'm really struggling of late with my tense.  I think it is the narrative at the beginning that is throwing me off.  I write my Story Hour from a third person omniscient frame of reference thus I typically use the simple past as my standard verb tense.  Here in this thread I haven't yet found my groove.  I think I normally use present in Clutches of Evil, no?

Anyway, forgive my change of tenses in my posting.  I'll eventually get it ironed out.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

Still grinning, Aekalos watches the pleasing figure of the serving woman as she walks away, nodding in support of Badrick’s comment. Chuckling along as they begin to laugh, he takes the chance to glance around the room and do a quick headcount as the sailors share their own private joke.

“I believe I was asking what reason they gave, for charging your captain with piracy...” Aekalos prompts.

[SBLOCK=OOC]No problem, I'm not too worried about it as long as everything makes sense.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 13, 2006)

The room is hazy, but the large room seems to contain roughly fifty patrons (give or take a dozen given the quite estimate).  Not all of them are sailors.  In fact, probably less than athird are tried and true sailors.  Not all of the patrons are big and beefy, either.  There are a few that catch Aekalos' eye as being shrewd gamblers - perhaps even managers for those planning on fighting.  Aekalos can also see six waitresses walking around the room.  None of them are dressed the same - but none of them have any more clothing on that his own waitress.  Most of them have dark brown or black hair, but there is one with a deep red hair bopping around the other side of the room.

Merrick replies, "Aye."  he leans forward and lowers his voice a bit.  "The daughter of Severin Tauroni, Miss Ella Tauroni, has disappeared.  If you don't know, Severin be one of Earl Patrons minor annoyances in the royal court.  He's a merchant - a shipper - to be more precise.  Of course I can be understanding how you'd think that puts us at natural odds.  Well, if you be D'ahr Voorhees that innept cap'ain of the guard, that is.  He arested our cap'ain assuming that he be guilty as the one with the most to gain.  True, we be profitting in any regard that weakens the sinister Severin."

Badrick smirks, interrupting Merrick.  "And you left out the most incriminating part, of course.  We be the first to confess that our cap'ain has been low enough to spend more than a few nights alone pleasin' himself with the young Miss Ella.  She's definately got a woman's qualities about her; and our cap'ain can't help but know that if Severin found out that his daughter be spending time in the local bars and spending the nights aboard the _Queen Forseth_ being pleased when we're in port it'd anger the weasel Severin.  Yet our cap'ain be not guilty.  Our cap'ain might like to be having fun with the women folk.  But he'd not be doing anything to harm Miss Ella.  What be starting as a minor prank against a rival for sure.  But now our cap'ain has a fondness for Miss Ella.  In fact, he's even got us calling her _Miss_ Ella.  He wouldn't be causing her harm."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

“That sounds like quite a tangle your captain’s gotten himself into, sneaking around with the daughter of a rival...I can imagine the furor that would cause, if it were revealed. Well, as you assure me he wouldn’t do such a thing, I don’t suppose you have any idea who the real culprit is or where Miss Ella has been taken?” Aekalos asks, glancing around to see if anyone is paying special attention to their conversation.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 13, 2006)

Tiergar also seems to be keeping an eye on the crowd as well.  There doesn't seem to be anyone in particular who cares about the conversation.

In the center ring, two brutes and a skinny but tall man step into the ring.  Tiergar smiles with almost a school-girl glee.  "Now, besides the women, this be the best of the night."

The tall skinny man that claimed in the ring begins, "Gentlemen and scoundrels alike!  Out first bout this evening will be between George 'Rocks'em to the Quarry' and Terre 'No Blood Like Your Blood.'  Terre is coming off a win last week, so the house has established the payoff odds at 60% George and 30% Terre.  This is a no-magic fight.  Place bets with your waitresses.  They'll be around."

Already interrupted in their tale of the captain, Merrick and Badrick allow Tiergar to cut in and explain the betting.  They give Aekalos a look that implies they'll answer his question once Tiergar ahs finished.

Tiergar states with enthusiasm as he himself begins to shuffle through his pockets for some coin.  "The house starts the betting by establishing the odds.  You've been no doubt noticing there are a few guys around here that don't quite look right up for the ring?  They be the odds setters, most likely.  The house puts up a certain amount of money as the balance to set the odds, for example in this case 65% of their money was bet for Terre and 35% of the money went on George.  Now, other people join in placing bets of 10 gold minimum - and you have to be betting' in amounts like 10, 20, 30 ... well, a smart lad like you probably be knowing the fancy name for that anyways.  As the money comes in, the odds begin to change based on how much money is on either fighter."

He pauses for a quick breath.  "The amount of money on the losing fighter be split appropriately between those who be betting on the winning fighter.  For example, if you be betting 10 gold and I be betting 20 gold and both of uspicks the winning fighter, I be getting double the share that you be getting.  The percentages are set up so that you be knowing the payoff.  In this case most of the money was put on Terre to begin with.  So, the people who bet on George would get more if George wins than if Terre wins cause more money is already on Terre that needs covered.  The house takes the percentegaes and automatically takes the left over percents for itself as a fee.  Thus, although 65% is put on Terre to begin with, they make it 60% available to those who bet on George and are keeping 5% for themselves.  Same thing with Terre, should Terre win as expected.  You can tell how much you're going to be winning by the percentage.  As it stands, if you bet 10 on George and he wins, you be gettin a payoff of 6 gold.  The same bet on Terre, who's expected to win, will be paying off only 3 gold.  And the percentages be changing, of course, as people be betting.  You got any questions?"

[Sblock=OOC]Mechanically, here is how the game of chance works:

1. I roll my % dice and round the result to the nearest odd multiple of 5.  In this case, I rolled a 39, so the result I used was 35.  Thus the other result became 65%.  Drop both of those to the nearest multiple of 10 gives the respective payoffs of 30 and 60 (and thus 10 for the house).

2. Once all bets are placed, I roll a d20 twice.  The first result of the d20 is added to the smallest % from above - in this case 35.  The result of the second roll is subtracted from the smallest % from above - again, in this case 35.  So ... that means that when it is all said and done the smallest % could actually change by +/- 19.  So in this case, the odds of George winning are actually somewhere between 35 +/- 19: or 16 to 51.  Thus, the odds of Terre winning are between 49 to 84.  (Hence why George has the biggest payoff above and Terre's is smaller).

3. Once the d20 results are tabulated, I roll a d%.  Wherever the result lands is who wins the match.

4.  Once the winner is declared, then money is handed out, percentages rounded down to take out the house's share, of course.

FOR EXAMPLE:

Right now the odds are 35% George / 65% Terre of each of them winning.  [Thus the payoff is reverse with George's payoff at 60 and Terre's payof at 30.]

I roll a d20 twice and get the following results: 3, 12.  So, George's odds change according to the following: 35+3-12 = 26%  This would represent that the majority of people betting didn't think that George would win, thus the majority of money went to Terre winning.

I roll my d% knowing that a result of 1-26 means George wins while a result of 27-100 means that Terre wins.  In this case, I get a result of 06.  Since 6 is clearly within George's range, George is declared the winner.  

The odds were 26% George win / 74% Terre wins, thus the payoff is 70% on George and 20% on Terre.  Since George was declared the winner, the bet would be multiplied by .7 and that much gold would come the players way.  For example, should Aekalos have bet 30 gold on George, he would retain his 30 gold plus have earned himself an easy 21 more gold.

Obviously, this is purely a game of chance in which the only skill involved is figuring out percentages.  The d20 rolls in the middle make it even more odd because a fair fight (like a 45/55 split) could suddenly become as lopsided as a 26/74 split while a nearly sure thing (5/95 split) could even end up being slightly more fair odds of 24/76.

You don't have to play, of course.  But if you are a gambling person you are welcome to try.  There are typically 5 bouts a night, although on a boisterous night volunteer fights can extend that.  So, if Aekalos wanted to bet on himself and pick a fight with someone (he could choose the quality of oppenent) I would set up a 'mock' combat round in which the goal would be to knock the opponent unconscious - never a fight to the death.  No weapons allowed, combat is with fists and magic only.  Damaging spells are only allowed if they can do non-lethal damage or otherwise not actually physically harm the opponent.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2006)

“No, I think I’ve got it, thanks Tiergar...the only real question is, who’s going to win and give me a return on my money,” Aekalos chuckles. “Hmm, I think I’ll go with George and bet against the odds first time up, when our lovely waitress returns.”

[SBLOCK=OOC]I don’t think Aekalos will be going for a match this time around, even with his _sleep_ spell ready to go. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 13, 2006)

Badrick smiles and says, "Heh.  We'll see.  Perhaps I'll go opposite you just to make it friendly!  Anyway, getting back to the situation at hand with our cap'ain.  The biggest threat to our shipping isn't the land shipping of the lizard Severin.  It be the Sahuagin tribe just off the coast to Huntsville not far from here.  But I doubt they'd be making waves with kidnapping a nobleman's daughter.  They're most interested in taking down a ship and feasting on its cargo and crew, of course.  We're not knowing much about it, of course, but there be an orc tribe west of Partuss that interferes with the landluber shipping often.  They could be having a score to settle with the forked-tongued idiot Severin."

Merrick adds, "Well, there could be a number of enemies among the Earl's court, too.  An idiot like that Severin be never far from a dagger in his back.  But speaking of money, the smart money's on the orcs.  Well, the orcs ... and Terra."  He grins as he announces his notion to bet against Aekalos.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2006)

“Well, hopefully the more you gentlemen bet against me, the more I’ll win,” Aekalos grins, as his companions indicate their bets will be on Terra. “Sahuagin? Damned nasty brutes, I hear, and none too pleasant to look at either...a scourge to coastal and seagoing folk everywhere,” Aekalos remarks, displeasure in his voice, before shifting back to the matter at hand. “So, if you think the orc tribe is behind this, why haven’t you looked into it yourselves?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 14, 2006)

"Would absolutely love to, lad.  But like I said, the incompetant captian of Earl Patron's guard would likely take advantage of our absence.  We step out of town, nobody is here to protest the public execution of a pirate.  And by protest, I mean with steel if necessary.  The town guard can't hold their own against us." Merrick replies.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 14, 2006)

“Actually you hadn’t mentioned that, but it’s good to know nevertheless...hmm, well I suppose I could pay a visit to the orcs, if you feel you need to stay to protect your captain...” Aekalos replies.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 14, 2006)

Badrick replies, "No, he hadn't mentioned that the captain of the guard would take advantage of the absence, but he did say the captain of the guard was innept.  And he is that, for sure."

Merrick adds, "If you're interested, of course.  We'd be paying you for your trouble, of course.  What price would you be setting for such a task?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 15, 2006)

“I’m interested, otherwise I wouldn’t have mentioned it, but not knowing how dangerous it might be, I can’t price my services with any certainty... so I’ll ask how much it’s worth to you gentlemen...” Aekalos remarks with grin and a wink, as he turns the question back to his companions.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 16, 2006)

"I tell you what," Badrick replies as he notes that the waitress is approaching.  His pace of speech quickens as he npds slightly in her direction.  "I'll pay you 100 gold up front and 200 when you be coming back with proof that your mission has been completed.  I'll be doubling it to six hundred - total, that is - if you find information that leads to the freeing of our cap'ain.  And I'm sure he'll be more than generous at avoiding an undeserved noose at innept hands.  Anything of value you be finding that isn't involved in our case will of course be yours no questions asked."

Tiergar leans forward and for a brute of a man shows decent concern.  "And we'd rather the orcs stay unharmed - or at least not be killed.  The less damage to them implies they be ready to inflict more damage on the forked-tongued Severin Tauroni's shipping company."

As the waitress approaches, it looks like Aekalos will have a bit of time to state a quick reply should he desire before the waitress arrives.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 16, 2006)

“You’ve got a deal, gentlemen, and I’ll try to leave the orcs as I found them...I’ve no particular dislike for them, if they don’t cause me trouble,” Aekalos declares, before grinning at the waitress as she approaches.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 18, 2006)

When the waitress returns to the table, she comes back with 4 ale.  As is her custom - and the custom of nearly every waitress on the floor - she manages to set the ale on the table by keeping her legs completely straight and only bending at the waist.  It causes her already short skit to rise dangerous high - but still just low enough to leave everything up to the imagination.  Of course it also means she bends over the table and intentionally gives the men a strong wiff of her perfume and a not so bashful look at her cleavage.  Again, though, it is just enough to leave most to the imagination.  As she leans over, she is quite careful to make it obvious she isn't going to catch anyone with roving eyes.

"So, hun," she adds, looking to the young Drakontos, "I've already got you down for an ale and am still waiting to ... prove you're a big man."  She winks at Aekalos.  "Are you gonna place a bet tonight?"

Before Aekalos can reply, Merrick interrupts, "Betting be his responsibility - but I'll be picking up his tab for the ales tonight."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 18, 2006)

Aekalos glances at her cleavage as he inhales her perfume, his grin broadening a little as she teases him again. Nodding his head towards Merrick in thanks for the courtesy, he takes two blue quartz from his pouch and says with a wink, “Not that betting determines that or anything, but yes I’d like to put twenty gold on George, if you’d be so kind, my dear.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 18, 2006)

She writes down the bet with a smile and turns to Merrick.  The apparent leader of the three handwaves her off.  Badrick looks at her and says "I wouldn't mind giving the table something to root for in rivalry, so I think I'll be betting that George is gonna lose.  Give me twenty on Terre."

"Aye, I'll take twenty on Terre as well.  Stiffen the pot for our friend here, making the pay-off as big as possible for him!"  Tiergar smiles broadly as he laughs at his words.

Once the waitress is gone and the men admire her leaving, Merrick replies, "Very good, then.  I imagine I don't need to enforce the idea that time is of the essence?  I hope to be buiying our good cap'ain a bit of time by staying in town with so many men.  We watch the gallows around the clock - my men and I.  There be some there now.  But the quicker you go and come back the better it'll go for him."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2006)

“Of course not, I’ll be as quick as I can,” Aekalos confirms, “To a speedy search and a favourable result,” he adds, lifting his ale in salute, before taking a healthy draught.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2006)

The trio smile and eagerly lift their ale to the air in response to Aekalos.

Tiergar smiles.  "I think we've had enough business for the night.  Aekalos, I say we enjoy some fighting the rest of the night."

He turns to Merrick and adds, "Surely the cap'ain would not want any of us to miss a few good fights and a chance to increase our wealth through some legalized bouts."  Merrick only smiles at the suggestion.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2006)

“Well, I’d best make the most of it then, as I won’t even be in the city for a while after tonight...I only just arrived too,” Aekalos offers with a wry smile, placing his ale back on the table after taking a second swallow, an eye to the fight that’s about to start.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2006)

While the sea dogs and Aekalos look on, the fight begins to take shape.  Just before the fight begins, the announcer yells out, "All betting has been finished!  The final odds come in at George 40% and Terre 50%."

A few men grumble and heckle at the announcer - and yell at him to get out of the way and let the bludgeoning begin.  The man quickly leaves and George and Terre take to the ring.

There is no umpire or referee.  It is an honor fight in which using weapons and leaving the ring is highly frowned upon.  The fight begins evenly, with George and Terre simply standing tall and trading body shots.

Terre manages to get a lucky blow across George's face and lands a solid blw, breaking Goerge's nose.  Blood and spit spray across the crowd opposite Aekalos.  While George takes a minute to wipe blood out of his eyes, Terre turns around in a roundhouse kick and strikes directly against George's stomach.  George leaps back against the ropes as he tries to recover his wind.

The roundhouse kick only seems to inspire George.  As Terre comes in and looks to deal the finishing blow, George leaps to his feet and catches Terre unaware.  George's fist flies upward and strikes the bottom of Terre's jaw.  Blood runs down Terre's chin as the blow causes him to bite off a corner of his own tongue.  George plants a few body shots of his own before Terre can compose himself.  The body shots knock Terre more and more off-balance until he trips and lands on his back.  George lifts his foot in a mighty stomp, but Terre rolls out of the way only a second before George's foot lands right where his ribcage used to be.

As Terre rolls out of the way, he grabs George's ankle and pulls him down to the ground.  Instantly Terre is on top of him, trapping George's wrists under his knees while stranddling across George's chest.  Terre lands blow after blow across George's face as it bloddies.  Terre slows his assault once he realizes that George has been knocked unconscious and no longer struggling against the blows.

Terre rises, and he is declared the winner.  About two-thirds of the betting population seem pleased with the outcome.

Tiergar turns to Aekalos and smiles.  "Tough luck first time out, kid."

[Sblock=OOC]Game rolls:

35% initial odds.

d20 rolls: 15,8.  Thus, Odds shift from 35+15-8 = 42% which is 40% on George, 50% on Terre.

d% roll is 62.  Terre is declared the victor.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 19, 2006)

“A pity, but tougher on George than me... after all, I’ve only lost a little money,” Aekalos chuckles with a rueful shake of his head, “I certainly won’t be going in there myself after that display though... even if they could find someone who’s a more equal match for me.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 19, 2006)

Tiergar laughs.  "Aye, I suppose it does take a bit of getting used to, what with it being so violent and all.  Good thing that there be a temple of Kord that helps to keep this place open.  Granted, a club like this is hardly legal - mind you.  But rumor on the street is that the priests of Kord be always looking for pugilists with fervor.  It is said that they are the ones that be requiring the no weapons policy.  They supposedly take the unconscious victims back to the temple and heal mend their wounds.  The victors that they are impressed with are noted.  If the fight often enough and impress the priests, they might be inviting them to the temple.  Of course, that be purely heresay because this club be not existing, anyway!"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2006)

“Good to hear, but I’ll not be taking any chances on supposedly here tonight... seeing as I have such an important task before me tomorrow,” Aekalos offers shrewdly, chuckling as he adds, “so it’ll just be my money fighting tonight, though at the moment it seems it’s struggling to hold it’s own.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 23, 2006)

Badrick smiles.  "Aye, the safest bets on the ale.  At least there you know that you're goig to feel the loss of the money!"

[Sblock=OOC]So is Aekalos a beting man and would like to have a go at a few more fights?  Or perhaps there is more information he requires?  Or shall we shoot forward?[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2006)

“So, do you know where these orcs are located exactly gentlemen, as that will expedite my task?” Aekalos asks, as he awaits the next fight.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Let’s keep going with the fights for a little while and see if he can lose some more money, while he enjoys the scenery and a few drinks. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

[Sblock]Fine by me.  Just let me know if you get a bit bored.  Otherwise, I'll just keep feeding you answers where appropriate.[/Sblock]

Merrick replies, "The orcs lie to the west.  The road leading from Partuss to Bacrothen be bending to the south just before there be another path leading to the cap'tal city of Eberdeen.   At that intersection you'll be finding the small suburb of Eberdeen called Janston.  Travel past Janston and if you don't find the orcs to the south of the road, they'll be finding you."

As Merrick speaks, the busty waitress returns back to the table.  "Sorry hun, but it looks like you'll pay the house this time."  She turns to the sea dogs and adds, "Once we collect, I'll be back with your reward."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2006)

Aekalos hands over the two blue quartz he already had in his hand from earlier, lingering momentarily as he deposits the gems in her hand, “Ah well, I guess I can’t win all the time after all...though having you collect when I lose, does reduce the pain quite a bit,” he remarks with a grin.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

The waitress smiles.  "Hun, as long as you keep putting money in my hand you can look till your eyes fall out.  After all," Her eyes discintivly drop lower on Aekalos, "No harm ever comes from looking."  She smiles.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 24, 2006)

“Guess I’ll be betting all night then, and you can certainly look all you like too, my lovely,” he chuckles, as her eyes drop to examine him. “Though I hope my eyes don’t fall out, as that would certainly spoil a most agreeable view,” he adds playfully, looking at her over his ale as he takes a drink.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 24, 2006)

She nods at the suggestive words and lingers until Aekalos has a good long look at her.  Once his eyes dart away, the wairess heads to another table.

"Fine specimens of life, especially the ones that don't mind that we be looking!" Tiergar adds as he lifts up the mug of ale.

Merrick returns the conversation back to its original topic.  "The road should be safe from orcs between Partuss and Janston.  That doesn't mean the road is safe, mind you - just safe from orcs.  Unless you've got more skills at fighting than you present you might do well to find some travelors to band up with or hire yourself a bit of a group if nothing else to beef up your numbers.  Even a party of four or six is much more likely to scare away the wild animals and especially the rogue highwaymen."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

Giving the waitress a final once over, Aekalos winks at her, before letting his eyes wander to his companions, “Think I’d better rest my eyes for a moment or two, just in case...” he chuckles.

“Can’t disagree with you there Tiergar,” he grins, lifting his mug slightly in response, before placing it back on the table.

“You may be right, Merrick... I guess I’ll see what presents itself in the morning and work from there. Who knows, I may be lucky enough to find a few merchants with guards, who won’t mind me tagging along.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 25, 2006)

Merrick replies, "Perhaps, but you won't find them around here.  This here area is for sailors and local dock workers.  Typical travelers wouldn't even have a clue this place exists what with the magic door and all."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

“Fortunate then, I wasn’t intending to look around here for merchants leaving the city on foot. I thought perhaps the western road, around dawn, would be my best chance to find someone else heading in that direction... seeing as I’m not too familiar with the city,” Aekalos remarks. “Though if you can suggest a more likely location, I’m open to ideas.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 25, 2006)

Badrick puts forth his two cents, "Bah, your plan works just as well.  People might look at you funny if you went into an inn and started asking for people headed out of town!"

Tiergar laughs as well, "Aye, you'd probably get arrested for being a highwayman yourself!"  Their tone is one of jest.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 25, 2006)

Aekalos chuckles, “Well, with my plans set for the morrow and directions to the orc's camp, I suppose a description of the lass in question would be helpful too, so I can verify they have her by sight. Then, I think we can enjoy the entertainment on offer with a clear conscience, all present business settled.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 25, 2006)

After a short bit of small talk, the fight announcer draws all the attention to himself.  "Betting lads and lasses.  Our second bout tonight wil be from Regan _'I've got boulders for muscles'_ Debraggio and Tiny _'I've bitten off more than I can chew again'_ Goring.  The payoff odds for this fight are set at 80% Tiny and 10% Regan.  Place your bets with your waitress."

Looking at the fighters, it is clear who Tiny is.  This looks to be a rather unbalanced match indeed, leaving everyone to wonder what on earth Tiny was thinking.  Regan is built like a well trained sailor, his shirt barely containing his muscles and abdomen.  Tiny looks as though he was truly appropriately named.  Nothing about him is large - especially his muscles.

Tiergar laughs when the names are announced.  "Tiny be winning a fight about once a year.  He fights about once a week.  The odds they be giving are downright generous, if you ask me. I'll be placing another 20 on Regan for sure."

Merrick adds, "Aye.  I don't bet too often.  But I always bet when Tiny be fighting.  Of course, I never bet on Tiny.  I typically go home a happy man.  Mark me down for 20 as well."

Badrick smiles.  "You blokes got no sort of adventure.  10 on Tiny."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2006)

“Well, let’s hope this is his one win for the year then, as the payoff on Regan hardly seems worth the betting,” Aekalos chuckles, “twenty on Tiny for me, thanks.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2006)

When the waitress returns to collect the bets, Tiergar places the bets for the table with the waitress.  After a few minutes, the bout begins.

This particular bout is a short one.  Tiny proves to be much more agile than Regan, although he also appears quite ineffective in strength as well.  Tiny evades several slow punches from the larger Regan, sidestepping them with good agility.  He even lands several blows onto Regan's Torso, but they seem to effect Regan less than a housefly's sting.

This pattern continues for no more than three minutes before Tiny slips up and misses one of Regan's incoming blows.  This particular blow is an elbow to Tiny's temple and without a single drop of blood shed Tiny falls unconscious to the floor.  Regan's blow knocks Tiny out cold.

Tiergar looks to Aekalos and Badrick and simply shakes his head.  Merrick smiles.  "Well, at least Tiny helped pay for tonight's ale!"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 26, 2006)

“There is that... ah well, it seems the favourites are conspiring to part me from my money tonight,” Aekalos remarks with a wry grin, finishing off his ale.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 26, 2006)

Merrick replies, "Well, you can't have expected too much else with a bet on Tiny, surely."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

“No, I suppose not, but a man can hope can’t he,” Aekalos offers with a wink.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 27, 2006)

Merrick smiles politely.  "I suppose we can give you that benefit."  He then breaks into a broader grin.

The waitress comes by and looks to Aekalos with a look of pity.  "Sorry, hun.  I gotta take a bit more money from ya."  She gives a bit of money to Tiergar and Badrick and says, "This is for last round.  I'll come back with your winnings from this round."  She looks to Badrick as she hands him his winnings.  "Of course, you owe me for this past round."  Badrick flips a platinum piece in her direction, which she promptly catches.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 27, 2006)

“Never mind my lovely, it’s only a little coin... though perhaps I should bet a tad more wisely in future,” Aekalos chuckles, handing her two more blue quartz.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 27, 2006)

The waitress smiles.  "Either that ... or find a sweet thing that would appreciate you throwing your money away at her.  Sure a nice looking young thing like you has all the attention of the ladies, no?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 28, 2006)

“Well, I’ve only just arrive in your fair city, so I can’t say I have _all_ the attention of the ladies quite yet,” Aekalos grins, “though I did get a few looks and smiles from those I passed in the street, before running into these gentlemen. Sadly though, I’ll be gone again in the morning, so I won’t have a chance to find a sweet thing to indulge in such a manner... well, unless you're offering to be indulged, my lovely,” he remarks boldly, his eyes bright and playful as he looks into hers.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 29, 2006)

The waitress laughs and a flattered yet confident smile pours over her face.  "No offense, hun.  But I've learned long ago to not be too flattered by patrons who've had a few ales into their system.  There's a reason the boss encourages us to flirt but nothin' else.  But don't get me wrong.  It ain't cause you aren't worth looking at.  Different circumstances, perhaps.  But on shift I'm for looks only."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 29, 2006)

“None taken, though I wasn’t suggesting anything while you were on shift, my dear, as the rules of the house are still quite clear in my mind... seeing as I’ve only had the one ale, though I wouldn’t mind another,” Aekalos chuckles, pushing his empty mug towards her. “Not to worry though, as I don’t really have the time for anything else tonight, as pleasant as it may be, with the early start I have in front of me in the morning. Though I’m sure my dreams will be most agreeable, having indulged in flirtatious wordplay with a winsome woman such as yourself.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 29, 2006)

The waitress picks up the mug and winks at Aekalos.  "If I can ensure you'll have pleasant dreams them my time here has been well spent anyway.  Besides, dreams are safer.  There's no responsibility for children from even the best of dreams!"

She looks around and grabs the other's mugs as they drain the last bit seeing as how the waitress is refilling one for Aekalos.

"Be back in a bit, men."


----------



## unleashed (Oct 29, 2006)

Chuckling Aekalos remarks, “They may be safer, but they’re not usually as much fun,” as she heads off the get everyone more ale.

“So, what other forms of entertainment are there on offer in this city? Any people I should watch out for, apart from the merchant Tauroni, and the apparently incompetent guard captain?” he asks, as they’re left alone once again.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 29, 2006)

"On the weekends during the day, there is a theatre troupe that perform in the central park.  Most nights you can find a strolling musician who'll play for money if you would like.  Of course the town has its share of bars and inns.  During the day if you are the adventurous type you can always head out onto the sea, too.  The fishing is decent here in the northern seas, but on a day with a decent gale it can get a bit cold out in the open sea."  Merrick sounds like a tour guide as he explains some of the possibilities.  "What are you looking for?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 30, 2006)

“Oh, nothing particular, just wondering what was available in Partuss, since I haven’t had much chance to explore the city yet, and won’t until I return from the task I’m doing for you gentlemen... though I’m well acquainted with the fishing, as that’s one of my favourite pastimes,” Aekalos grins.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 30, 2006)

Tiergar looks interested.  "You are a fisherman, then?  Are you a sea dog that takes to boats or are you landlubber that fishes from the shore afraid to get his feet wet?"


----------



## unleashed (Oct 31, 2006)

“Yes, a fisherman and sailor, my friend, among other things. Well, I don’t fish from the shore unless I have to... after all, if you recall, I have my own little boat,” Aekalos offers smiling, “I take it you’re a bit of a fisherman yourself then, Tiergar?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Oct 31, 2006)

Tiergar replies, "Ain't many men whole sail aboard ships that don't be taking eventually to the water and the trade of fishing.  Can't spend as much time as we do out in the open sea without finding a love for it."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2006)

“True enough, true enough, though I’m sure it’s always pleasant to return to port and experience some of the pleasures not available on the open sea,” Aekalos chuckles, glancing around for their waitress.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 1, 2006)

Badrick smiles and adds rather boisterously.  "Now you be talking about the lasses and ladies.  That's me kind of activity."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 1, 2006)

Aekalos continues to chuckle, as Badrick brings his attention back to the table, “Not only the lasses and ladies, my friend, but they certainly do encourage one to come ashore... more than well-nigh anything else.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 2, 2006)

Merrick adds, "Well, that and a well cooked meal.  "One can only eat so much salty cured meat before harbor food tempts the spirit."

The waitress returns to the table with refills on the ale.  "Good news.  They're preparing for the last fight of the evening unless they have some volunteers.  This fight looks to be a good one.  I hear they're setting the odds at 40% and 50%."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 2, 2006)

“Indeed, that’s the other thing,” Aekalos agrees.

“That stands to reason, the way my luck’s running... I intend to bet sensibly for once, and they almost make the odds a simple coin toss,” he sighs, shaking his head in mock disappointment. “Hmm, with so little apparent difference between the fighters, I might as well bet without even seeing them.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 4, 2006)

The waitress winks and smiles at Aekalos.  "Don't lose your spirit, hun.  Your luck has got to turn around one way or another.  Then again, You said you were leaving tomorrow?  Well, if you get out all your bad luck tonight maybe you'll be surrounded by good luck tomorrow!"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2006)

“Ah, your presence alone prevents that, my dear,” Aekalos remarks with a wink, his disillusioned look instantly replaced by a mischievous grin. “As for my luck... well, while I’ve certainly lost a few coins tonight, I did find my way here and have the chance to meet your lovely self, thanks to my fortuitous meeting with these gentlemen. So to my way of thinking, I’m currently well ahead today,” he chuckles, taking out a gold coin and flipping it several times, apparently trying to decide his next bet... though his attention seems to be more on the waitress than the coin.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 5, 2006)

The waitress reaches for the coin to catch it in midair, but the coin falls harmlessly into Aekalos' hand.  The engraving of the Rupert Family Crest, commonly used to designate the backside of the coinage of Tongra, is up.

The waitress adds, "Well, if you're ahead of the game I'd think twice about heading out tomorrow then.  Wouldn't want you to head out into the world with your luck expended."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 5, 2006)

“Well, while I’d certainly enjoy another day here before setting out, the task I must attend to can’t be postponed for even that short a time... though your concern for my wellbeing is greatly appreciated,” Aekalos declares smiling warmly at the waitress, before he glances down at the coin. “Guess I’ll be taking twenty on the first fighter... whoever that may be.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 6, 2006)

Tiergar smiles at the waitress and then looks to Aekalos.  "No worries, Aekalos.  She's just worried you might not come back to spend more of your coin on tips."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 6, 2006)

“Well, I hope not to disappoint then, as I’d certainly like to return to do just that!” Aekalos chuckles, winking at the waitress as he flips the coin towards her.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 7, 2006)

Badrick smiles and shakes his head, "A good sailor you'd be making with that attitude!"

The waitress looks over her shoulder and notices that they are about ready to introduces the fighters.  "So you really going to bet on the first fighter or do you want to wait for the announcement?  It looks like it's coming shortly."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 7, 2006)

“Well, I don’t think it’ll change anything, my lovely, but I might as well wait and see who I’ll be betting on, I suppose,” Aekalos chuckles.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 10, 2006)

The waitress smiles, "Fair enough, honey."

Tiergar laughs, "Besides, we need to be knowing who to bet against, for sure."

[Sblock=OOC]I'll put up a longer post in the morning/afternoon when I am not quite so tired...[/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 11, 2006)

The voice of the announcer drowns out Tiergar before he can make any other snyde comments.

"Ladies and Gentlemen, it gives me good pleasure to announce our last bout for the evening, unless there are any challengers from the ranks of patrons who have not yet made themselves known.  It looks like we have saved quite a good fight for the finale."

The announcer pauses while the two brutes step into the ring.  They appear to be men who have had a hard life of physical labor so far.  Their bodies are lean and muscular.  They each have a fierce look about them.  There is no shortage of muscle on either of them.

"Weighing in with the bigger payoff this evening at 50% is Michael _'I'm going to slap you silly with my iron fist'_ Roberts.  He'll be defending himself against Graff _'Don't look at me smile or you'll turn to stone'_ Bac'toll.  For those of you who still can't do the math or have fought one too many times, Graff's payoff is 40%"

At the coment, Graff curls his right lip upwards in a bit of an amuzed expression revealing a bit of an enlarged canine tooth on both the top and bottom jaw.  Aekalos also notices that he seems to have a bit of an upturned nose with nostrils that are wide and are already flaring at the thought of the fight.

"Place your bets with your waitresses, the fight will begin in a matter of minutes."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2006)

“Twenty on Graff, my lovely... they’re the odds my coin, well your coin now,” Aekalos remarks to the waitress, a grin on his face, “told me to bet on this time around. Anyway I like the look of him... he seems to have a thirst for combat and at least a little orcish ancestry, if I’m not mistaken.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 11, 2006)

Badrick looks to Merrick.  "I know Tiergar is going to be betting against our young lad here just for fun.  You in for the last one?"

Merrick replies, "Nope.  I don't make a habit of betting unless its a sure thing and then it only pays for the night's ale and serving to make sure the lasses don't be changing their outfit."

Tiergar replies, "Aye, I be hearing ya now!  10 on the one that Aekalos says ain't be an orc!"

The waitress smiles and replies to Aekalos, "It ain't my coin ever!  Your coin melds into my boss' coin.  My coin is typically whatever gets left when you leave! Well, that and what my boss pays me to wear this outfit you seem to like so much."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2006)

“That’d be right... well at least some of the coin bet on the loser comes back here,” Aekalos chuckles.

“So the one I tossed you isn’t yours to keep... that’d be a pity, as it was my intent for you to keep it for yourself?” Aekalos asks, a hint of confusion crossing his features, before he shrugs and grins, “Guess I’ll just have to leave another for you if that’s the case... though it’s not the outfit I’m appreciating, my dear.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 11, 2006)

The waitress chuckles, "Well, then, I'll go tell my boss that you said it'd be okay for me to wear my plush floor length bathing robe to serve in tomorrow."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2006)

“Now, now, I didn’t say that, as the outfit _is_ rather fetching on you... only that it wasn’t the outfit itself which I was appreciating, but your lovely self and the way you carry it off,” Aekalos chuckles. “Huh, pay a lass a compliment, and she turns it around on you...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 12, 2006)

"Nah," she replies.  "I was just looking to slip into something more comfortable.  Either way, I should go collect bets before the fight starts."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 12, 2006)

“Hmmmm, your outfit does seem a little tight, now that I look at it,” Aekalos remarks, taking the time to examine the outfit itself this time, rather than just her lovely figure, before smiling playfully up at her, “Well, I’d be more than happy to see you in _whatever_ you’d like to wear... but I don’t imagine that will happen, well unless it’s away from here. As for collecting bets, go ahead my lovely lass, you should do that... as while I’m enjoying our little chats immensely, I wouldn’t want you to get into any trouble on my account.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 13, 2006)

"So long as you are enjoying yourself, then."  She smiles pleasantly and walks away, making sure to sway her hips from side to side in a very feminine manner.

Tiergar looks to Aekalos and smiles.  "I be thinking that she be liking you.  Don't mind me none, though.  I like to look at any show whether it's intended for me or not."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 13, 2006)

His smile growing broader as she walks away, her hips swaying enticingly, Aekalos watches until his view is blocked by other patrons.

“You know, Tiergar, I’m getting a sense of that myself,” he chuckles, before adding, “Well, as the lass herself said, no harm ever comes from looking... so you might as well enjoy it too, I know I am.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 18, 2006)

"Very true, very true."

Merrick suddenly turns to Aekalos and adds, "Just to be sure, you be planning to head out alone tomorrow, correct?  I'd rather hate to be spreading the word around too much about the needs of the cap'ain and his ... lass."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 18, 2006)

“That’s right, I’ll be heading out alone, first thing tomorrow. Never fear my friend, I’ll be doing my best for your captain and his lass, and I have a trick or two up my sleeves... though I won’t be revealing what they are this night,” Aekalos grins, taking a sip of his second ale... definitely his last for the night.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 19, 2006)

Merrick nods, "Oh, no worries about revealing your secrets.  None of my business, personally.

As they finish up their discussion, Tiergar nods to the center of the room.  "Looks like their about ready to begin."

Indeed the action is about ready to begin.  As proposed, these fighters appear to be rather equally matched.  They spend a good bit of the first minute and a half circling the outer edge of the fighting ring.  Each fighter makes a couple of half-hearted attempts at fighting but each turns out to be a simple probing of the other's abilities.

After the initial time of cautious probing Graff charges Michael's position.  Michael nearly is struck hard, but he is able to spin out of Graff's grasp at the last second.  As he spins, Graff is able to reach down and clip one of Michael's legs.  Michael spills to the ground - uninjured but now prone.

Graff smiles and prepares a mighty foot stomp down upon Michael's chest.  Michael anticipates the move and at the last minute slides to the side.  Graffs foot connects with nothing but the floor of the ring, sending a brief moment of pain up Graff's leg.  Michael reaches out and traps Graff's foot between his body and his arm.  Michael turns, spilling Graff down to the ground as well.

Both instantly jump to their feet and begin to square off once more.  Graff again asserts himself first, landing a solid punch upon Michael's shoulder.  Michael attempted to get out of the way and did succeed in moving his face out of the path of danger.  His shoulder took the blow that was intended for his face.

Michael returned the blow with one of his own.  Michael's elbow swung wide and connected with Graff's side.  The blow sent Graf back several steps.  Again the two squared off and circled around.

Michael pursued Graff as he retreated from the blow.  Michael pounced on Graff and knocked him to the ground.  For a few moments Michael held Graff's arms pinned beneath his knees and delivered a few successive blows to Graff's face.

With a strong kicking surge upward, Graff pushed Michael off of his chest, sending him sprawling forward onto his face.  Graff used the momentum to stand before Michael could.  Rather than pounce on the downed Michael, Graff waited for Michael to stand.  He expected Michael would stand quickly without looking in his direction.  His anticipation was correct.  As Michael began to rise Graff had a free shot at Michael's back.  Graff planted a solid foot to Michael's kidneys, sending him sprawling once more.  Tis time, Michael flipped over so that he was on his back.

Graff regained his posture as Michael brought himself to his feet.  Graff swung, but Michael dodged out of the way.  Michael punched Graff twice in the gut, causing Graff to double over.  Michael prepared an overhead blow to drop Graff to the ground, but Graff beat him to the next attack.  Graff brought both his hands together up in one mighty fist and connects under Michael's chin.  Michael lept into the air and spun around twice before landing flat on his face.  The blow from the impact with the ground knocked Michael out cold.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 19, 2006)

“It seems a coin or two will be finding their way back to me tonight after all,” Aekalos chuckles. “So, that’s the end of the matches here tonight... well unless a couple of adventurous souls decide they’d like to try their luck in the ring, right?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 20, 2006)

Merrick nods, "Aye, that's right.  The last of the fights for the night unless you be wanting to have a go!"

Tiergar smiles, "Course, no doubt our serving wench be taking her time to get back with your winnings, of course."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 20, 2006)

Aekalos grins, “Well, I’m more than happy to wait for that lass... winnings or not!”

Turning toward Merrrick, he continues, “No, I think I’ll give the fighting a miss tonight, thanks... though I thought Tiergar voiced some interest in a bout earlier,” he chuckles, glancing towards Tiergar.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 20, 2006)

Tiergar laughs.  "I've had a bit of alchohol in my system, but I'm not being sure if I am in the fighting mood anymore.  I've been wondering if getting myself beaten up - or hopefully beating up others is a wise thing to do with our cap'ain being on the brink of hanging."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 21, 2006)

“That’s a sound reason to abstain, if I’ve ever heard one, my friend,” Aekalos grins, downing about a third of his remaining ale. “Hmm, I don’t suppose you gentlemen could point me towards somewhere I could find a berth for the night?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 21, 2006)

Badrick shoots a confused glance to Merrick, who can't help but laugh.  "B-E-R-T-H, Badrick.  Not B-I-R-T-H.  Awe, never you mind.  You can't be spelling anyway.  It's a place to be sleeping aboard ship."

Tiergar replies, "Not to my knowledge is there a place to stay out on the water if that's specifically what you be looking for.  Most of the people that be coming to town don't want to be dealing with the sickness from a bed that rolls with the waves.  Though I'd suppose we be having a few bunks available if you don't be minding sleeping with a group of men in a bunkroom 'board ship."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 21, 2006)

“Bad choice of words... guess that’ll teach me to pick them better in future,” Aekalos chuckles, looking at Badrick, “as a bed ashore will serve just as well... probably better considering where I’m headed tomorrow. Perhaps if I choose a place on the western road, I might even find a few travelling companions that’ll be heading my way in the morning. Any recommendations?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 21, 2006)

Merrick replies, "Well, we've never stayed anywhere but 'board our ship when we come into town.  So I can't be giving you anything but the word that I've heard.  They be saying that toward the western edge of the city the is an in called the _Iron Door_ that is good.  Like I said, I've not known that from experience, just be hearing people talk."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 22, 2006)

“Thanks, that’s more idea than I had a minute ago, and I’ll tell you how it was when I return from my little trip... just so you can have a little more second-hand information about the place,” Aekalos grins, taking another swallow of ale. “So, do these matches take place here every night?” he inquires, as he awaits the return of their waitress.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 22, 2006)

Tiergar replies with enthusiasm, "Depends on the night.  On days when the stress level is high in the town you can bank on many bouts.  On days where things go smoothly in the town it doesn't always happen.  Never really know for sure, but more often than not you can count on at least one fight to happen."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 22, 2006)

“Ah, well that makes sense, I guess... though I don’t think I’ll worry too much about assessing the mood, before returning for a drink or two,” Aekalos chuckles. “So where should I meet you gentlemen when I return... or will you find me?” he asks, as he allows his eyes to roam the room.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 25, 2006)

Meriick replies, "I'll be informing the cap'ains crew of your mission.  Look for us being aboard ship - although we'll likely not be there.  You can leave the place of your stay with the ship's guard and the three of us will be meeting you wherever you be finding lodging when you return.  You remember the name of our ship, Aekalos?"

Out of the corner of his eye, Aekalos can see the swagger of the waitress as she heads toward the table with a smile on her face.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 25, 2006)

“Indeed, the _Queen Forseth_ is firmly planted in my mind, Merrick... no need to worry on that score,” Aekalos says, his head turning to watch the waitress approach as he asks, “So will you gentlemen heading out soon or staying a while yet?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 25, 2006)

"No," Merrick replies. "I imagine we'll stay around a bit longer."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 26, 2006)

“Indeed, it does seem a pity to leave, even though the fighting is finished... though I suppose I’ll need to quit drinking and find my bed soon enough, to be fully fit for that early start I’ve spoken of,” Aekalos remarks, smiling as the waitress gets closer. “So tell me a little about the _Queen Forseth_, what kind of ship is she and where does she sail?”

[SBLOCK=OOC]How late is it, as we didn’t get into specifics apart from it being night?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 26, 2006)

Merrick begins to reply but notices the waitress coming back.  He smiles to Aekalos and waits patiently.

"Looks like you were a winner after all, hun."  The waitress smiles toward Aekalos and then looks to Tiergar.  "Just give the man your ten gold."  She then reaches into a pocket on the belt that snugly fits her hips.  She removes two gold from the pouch and adds one to Tiergar's ten.  "The odds were in your favor.  Enough people bet on the upstart that the odds went to 60% Graff payoff.  So you get a reward of 12 for the twenty your bet."  She then kisses the last gold piece and adds it to Aekalos' pile.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 26, 2006)

Aekalos’ eyes follow her every action, his smile widening as the last coin is kissed. Taking up the kissed coin, he brings it to his own lips, before placing it carefully in a pocket and patting it, before slipping the rest of his winnings casually into a pouch.

“Well, I felt like a winner already, my lovely,” Aekalos says, grinning at the waitress as his eyes return to hers, “though a few coins coming back my way, after my poor choices earlier tonight, are certainly welcome.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 27, 2006)

The waitress smiles, but Badrick speaks before she can.  "Eh, they just want you to come back.  If you never win ... you'd quit coming!"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 27, 2006)

“Come now Badrick, I wouldn’t quit coming even if I never won... the ladies are far too lovely for that,” Aekalos says, offering a playful smile and wink to the waitress, “though I might stop betting so wildly after a while. Then I only bet what I can afford to lose and consider it lost once the bet is made... so anything I then win is a bonus,” he chuckles.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2006)

The woman leans over the table to collect what empty mugs are resting on the surface of the table.  Of course, this gives all who are willing to check out her once more an opportunity.  When she straightens back up she adds, "I suppose this is an appropriate place to make the gold-digging girl comment about liking a man with gold to throw around, but I'm just not that kind of girl.  I'd rather say I hope you had a good time and relaxed while you all were here."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

Aekalos finishes his ale and places the mug down, as she begins to collect the emptys. “That’s nice to hear, my lovely, as I’m not the kind of man to appreciate such gold digging platitudes. Though I’m glad to say I’ve had a lot of fun this evening,” he remarks glibly with a grin.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2006)

"I'm sure my boss and the brewers will be pleased to hear that," she replies.  Looking to everyone at the table she adds, "Anything else for the evening?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

“Well, I’d say it’s more thanks to your lovely self, than anything else,” Aekalos remarks with a warm smile. “Hmm, nothing else for me, as while I’d love to stay and drink until I’m asked to leave, I’ve got an early start in the morning and will need a clear head.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2006)

The waitress adds, "Are you heading East?  If so there is a fine inn on the edge of town called the 'Sure Inn of Good Rest' that I've heard has an excellent breakfast."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 28, 2006)

“Not this trip, my dear, though I’ll keep such a location in mind for when I return, as I hope to spend a few days exploring the city then, and an excellent breakfast is always a good way to start the day,” Aekalos remarks grinning. “Seeing as you’ve raised the topic though, my lovely, do you have any more suggestions for places I might seek a bed for the night?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 28, 2006)

"Well, not really if you aren't heading East.  I'm much more of an east-ender than I am of the west side of town.  I can ask around, though, if you need someplace.  I think there are a few girls here that are more familiar with the west end of town."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2006)

“No, that’s okay, I already have a place in mind for tonight... I just thought being a local, you might know of more places than my friends here,” Aekalos replies, chuckling as he adds, “Though I guess I shouldn’t be surprised... Partuss _is_ quite a big place.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 29, 2006)

The waitress smiles.  "Sorry I can't help you, then, hun.  If you decide you want me to speak to the other waitresses or send one over, just let me know."

She pauses to make sure the table is clear of empty mugs and adds, "Well, you all have a good night and come back again.  If any of you are staying and want more to drink, just flag me down."  Merrick and his sea dogs each nod at her in response.


----------



## unleashed (Nov 29, 2006)

“Coming back... that’s a suggestion I’m not likely to refuse after tonight!” Aekalos remarks grinning, before she heads off about her business. Once she’s gone, he adds more soberly, “Well, I’m still for hearing about the _Queen Forseth_, what kind of ship she is and where she sails... then, I think, there’s the little matter of my up front payment before I head out.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 29, 2006)

Merrick opens up his pouch and retrieves an Amethyst and places it on the table.  "I think you'll be finding this to your satisfaction, no?"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 30, 2006)

“Yes, that’ll do nicely,” Aekalos remarks, slipping the amethyst into his pouch, before adding with a laugh, “What, no story?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2006)

Merrick smiles.  "I wanted to make sure the Amethyst suited your needs first.  Besides, aren't you being worried about your beauty sleep?"

"About me ship.  Er, our ship."  Tiergar and Badrick both laugh at the comment.  "As I mentioned before, we be traders by sea who do a bit of fishin when the sailing be boring.  We be shipping mainly to the mainland of Barghost - especially the parts that serve as ports for the mountains in the north.  The mountains often have trouble getting resources for themselves, so its up to us sea dogs to be bringing them what they be wanting.  We occasionally be sailing west, too.  But we never be sailing west and south.  The land of Quehalost is cursed, I tell you.  And ships that sail south past Quehalost are likely just as cursed!"


----------



## unleashed (Nov 30, 2006)

“Beauty sleep... that’s a good one,” Aekalos chuckles, “No, I’m more worried about getting a full nights rest, so I’m not tired when I set off on your quest. Why, is there something else you think I should see or do tonight, that my early night would prevent, Merrick?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2006)

"No, but you're the one who said you need to be going so you can get sleep a bunch of times already.  I was merely teasing you about that."


----------



## unleashed (Nov 30, 2006)

“Ah, and here I was thinking you were the serious one,” Aekalos chuckles, “Well, all teasing aside, I think I will go look for the _Iron Door_, and seek my bed... good evening gentlemen, I’ll return as quickly as I can, and with good news I hope.” With that said, he stands, places a hand in his pouch, and tosses a blue quartz on the table, saying, “That’s for the lovely lass who served us, if you wouldn’t mind passing it along,” before acknowledging any parting word and heading out to look for the _Iron Door_.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Nov 30, 2006)

Merrick nods, and the three sea dogs wish him well and a safe trip back.

As Aekalos walks down the streets in a westerly direction he can tell that his time in the _Bloody Ale_ had given the city a time to change.  The city was now dark with the sun down.  There were ten foot long poles which the city had paid magicians to install permanent lights upon which would shine once the sun went down, but these lights were expense and thus placed a bit too far apart to provide any sense of safety.  They ended up casting more shadows than anything else.  Although they did cast enough light to keep oneself from twisting an ankle on the rough cobblestone streets.

Sticking to the main streets - one would simply be a fool to try a side street at dark - allowed Aekalos to be among people.  There were not many people, and the majority of those who were present were a bit tipsy from ale.  A strong majority of them were men, and what few women were present were most likely not the wives of the men.

It was along one of these cobblestone streets and in a particularly shadowy spot between one of the lights that Aekalos eard two distinct rings of steel from behind him, close enough to be concerned about.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 1, 2006)

Aekalos takes a quick glance over his shoulder, at the obvious sound of blades being drawn, and increases his pace... preferring to avoid a fight tonight if at all possible.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Don’t forget Aekalos has low-light vision. Just a reminder, as I don’t know if it’s been taken into account in the previous description of lighting. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 1, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Well, that and the sound has come from behind him.  So unless Aekalos has eyes in the back of his head and can see through objects providing full cover ... or he turns around to look ...[/Sblock]

"Where do you think you're going?" A shout comes from behind him.  Judging from the reactions of those few people in front of him, Aekalos can be sure that the person behind him that is speaking isn't exactly friendly.  The people in front of Aekalos take a brief opportunity to thank their own personal deity that they hadn't been singled out and turn around to run.

Another voice adds, "We don't recognize you around these parts.  We think you're new here."  The second voice increases in volume as Aekalos quickens his pace.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 1, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I wasn’t questioning the people who appeared behind him, no problem there, just wondering whether the lighting conditions were described for someone with low-light vision... as I was thinking that if they were, the lights would be completely useless for humans (mostly due the lights ‘casting more shadows than anything’ for Aekalos).  As for looking behind himself... if you didn’t notice, Aekalos did glance over his shoulder to see who was behind him in my last post.[/SBLOCK]Stopping, Aekalos turns and faces those following him, his hands calmly clear of his blades, though his eyes darken as he speaks, “Where do I think I’m going? Well, I was hoping to make my way peacefully to an inn, so I can get a little sleep, but I guess that’s going to be on hold for a while... seeing as you apparently wish to discuss it, instead of letting me go on my way quietly.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 1, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Ah, no, you're right. The lights were described with standard human normal.  I was misunderstanding you and you were right to question.  Still doesn't change the fact that the blades came out from hiding, though.  And yes, I did miss the part about looking over his shoulder.  Hrmph.  Bad DMing day for me yesterday![/Sblock]

Looking over his shoulder, Aekalos can see two average sized males each with a light beard on their faces.  They each seem to be wearing long jackets with a small ornate gold pin on the end of the collar, which is upturned.

"Well, there is the matter of the toll, then.  New folks get a choice.  Pay the toll to use the street.  We take whatever money you have on you, or blood."  The other man snickers.

As Aekalos watches them, they don't look particularily skilled with a blade - although anyone can get in a lucky shot.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 2, 2006)

“A toll is it? Well, I don’t think I can afford your toll, as that’d leave me with nothing to pay for a place to sleep now would it? And as for blood, I don’t like that option either, though I’ll likely be a little kinder to you fellows than it appears you’ll be to me, if it comes to that,” he says matter of factly, before changing the topic. “Hmm, I noticed you both have a small ornate gold pin on your collar, very stylish... where would a fellow get one of those?” Aekalos asks conversationally, not looking worried in the least... even allowing a slight grin to appear, as his eyes lighten a little.

[SBLOCK=OOC]No worries, we all have bad days now and then, and as I said before I have no problem with the ‘blades’ appearing. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 2, 2006)

The larger of the men speaks first, "Oh, we don't plan on killin' ya, if that's what you mean.  You'd mean more to us alive and scarred than dead on the streets.  If you ain't gonna pay the toll, at least you can bear the marks of someone who refused to pay our toll.  By the time we're done with you, people would rather pay the toll."

The other man adds, "Well, these gold pins mark us as members of the Street Rats.  It says 'Don't mess with us, we might be more than you can handle.'  And let me tell you, if you mess with us and manage to get away before we're done, our brothers and sisters will swarm all over you before you can get out of town.  That's a promise.  You don't buy one of these.  You earn it."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 2, 2006)

Aekalos sighs and shakes his head, “You know, you fellows are really making this holdup thing you do sound less appealing to me by the minute. So what assurances do I have that I won’t be set upon again for the same thing, by you or more of your gang... assuming I’m willing to pay you in the first place of course and not just try to fight my way out?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 2, 2006)

"Assurances?  You want assurances from two guys holding swords?" The larger of the two says.

The slightly smaller one, who had explained about the Street Rats, adds, "I think he's making fun of us!  You making fun of us, stranger?  Cause we can skewer you if you'd prefer!"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 2, 2006)

“Well, think about it from my point of view for a second... there’s little incentive for me to pay you, if you or your gang are just going to repeat the process over and over again, is there,” Aekalos explains.

“As for the skewering, have you bothered to ask yourselves why I haven’t drawn one of my own blades, when being threatened by two fellows holding swords. Is it possibly because I don’t consider you to be a threat... that perhaps I might have other weapons at my disposal far more effective than a simple blade... that maybe I don’t want to be forced to kill you, just so I can go about my own business,” he remarks, finishing his last statement by breathing a line of lightning clear over their heads... though close enough so they can feel and smell the charge... hoping to give them something to think about.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 2, 2006)

Ther men spook slightly at the appearance of the lightning, but then seem to become more upset.  The one who always speaks first does so again, stepping forward.  [Now 5 feet away] "Oh, you're a magician are you?  Afraid to challenge me by hitting me directly?  What is that, some kind of illusion magic like breathing electricity?  Everyone knows you can't breath electricity.  Yeah, go find the last gnome that tried to spook me with illusions.  I think you'll find he wished he'd not made the decision that he did."

The other one replies, "Yeah, or like that other elven guy who thought he could sing his way into our hearts.  Tried to buy us off with a song, he did!  He'll have a hard time playing with all them scars upon his fingers.  His friends remember to pay us, they do."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2006)

Finally having had enough of these two, Aekalos’ eyes become stormy again, “You fellows really are stupid aren’t you... I’ve tried to let you walk away, but you continue to bluster and persist with your ill conceived holdup, so I see I’m left with little choice but to prove my sincerity.” Stepping around and drawing his blade as he speaks, Aekalos tries to line up his draconic breath so he can strike both without causing damage to anything or anyone else, before discharging it.

[SBLOCK=OOC]BTW, Aekalos is happy enough to just target the leader of the pair if that’s all he can get with the conditions set above, and the step is more so he can get a better line for his lightning breath than actually backing away, as his breath can’t be disrupted (it’s a supernatural ability). I would have had him cast _sleep_, but it has a casting time of 1 round which is a little too long I think at this juncture, plus they questioned the reality of his draconic breath... how dare they!  

Draconic Breath (Su) [2d6 (using a 1st-level slot); 60 ft. line; electricity; DC 14 (Reflex half)].[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 3, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Nice thing about being a former math teacher is that I well understand the concept that between any two points lies a straight line.  So, yes, Aekalos is able to nail them both. 

Oh, and regarding the dragon breath thing.  It was too easy to pass up.  I mean, how many Drakontai or Sorcerers who follow blue or bronze dragons who also have the Draconic Breath feat can there be in this town, right?    I had actually been going into the encounter assuming you'd pull _sleep_ out of Aekalos' repetoire ... but this is more interesting!  This is why we actually play the game instead of just roll the dice.  I like this path better than what I expected to happen.[/Sblock]

Thanks to the loudness of the holdup which caused the rest of the people nearby to flee, Aekalos finds it rather easy to line up a satisfying shot.  The spark of breath surges forth and knocks the spokesman over and out cold.  The second man is also hit, but he manages to step out of the way of the blast without taking the full force.  He looks to Aekalos with some kind of panic in his eyes.  "What ... what are you?  Some kind of demon?  Listen.  I promise that I'll not bother you again, I swear.  And my buddy won't ever bother you again either.  Just let me live and drag him off the street and you'll never see us again, okay?"

As Aekalos looks to the man on the ground who is out cold, it appears he has wet himself.  Whether from the surprise of the attack or the electricity causing him to lose body function Aekalos cannot be sure.  But he has clearly wet himself.

The one who is still conscious continues to hold his sword and point it toward Aekalos, but the tip is anything but straight as it bounces nervously back and forth.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2006)

“That sounds a fair deal and luckily for you it seems I’m still feeling merciful, so put up your sword and drag your friend away... before I change my mind,” Aekalos offers, sheathing his own blade nonchalantly. “So let’s hope you and your friend can keep to your word, and I don’t see you again... I’d better not hear about you doing anything like this again either, or I might just come find you and finish what was started here.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 3, 2006)

"Yes ... yes, sir, mister demon sir.  I'll make sure not to approach the likes of you again."  He shields his eyes from Aekalos and simply drops his sword.  Nervously he picks it up and quickly stows it in his scabbard.  Of course, it gets stuck several times because of the nervous shaking of his hands.  Finally when it gets stuck the third time and is only two-thirds of the way into the scabbard the man ignores it and lifts up on his friend's shift.  He struggles to drag the bigger man off, but manages well enough eventually.

For the time being, Aekalos is alone on the street as far as he can see in either direction - with or without his lowlight vision.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 3, 2006)

*Aekalos, Drakontos Rogue/Sorcerer*

Watching until the man is dragged away, all the while hoping he’s accomplished a change for the good with those two, Aekalos turns and continues on his way, a smile coming to his lips and his eyes returning to their normal colour as he hunts for the _Iron Door_. Though he does try to be more alert to his surroundings, hoping to avoid a repeat of the trouble he just encountered.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 4, 2006)

Aekalos notices that as he starts to head to the West end of town the area seems to clean up a fair amount.  The buildings are a bit farther apart, they are less warn, and there are fewer and fewer dark places to hide.  This seems to be a much more recent addition to this port town.

On the main road as predicted Aekalos comes upon the Iron Door.  There are two entrances into the building.  Looking through the windows from the outside - as the curtains have been drawn back to allow people to look in - Aekalos can see that the left entrance seems to enter into a sitting room area while the right entrance seems to lead directly into a large residential (or small public) dining room.  There are two couples sitting in the dining room enjoying a late meal.  One couple seems to be made up of elves.  The other couple appear to be human.  Both couples are wearing better than average clothing - although certainly not anything remotely equating to nobility.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 4, 2006)

Figuring he’d better try getting a room, before contemplating whether he might have a late meal himself, Aekalos heads towards the leftmost entrance and the sitting room.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 4, 2006)

As Aekalos enters, a small chime rings from above the door.  An iron catch attached to the door pulled a rope that is attached to a metal chime.  Apparently the purpose of this contraption is to create a noise intended to announce their entrance!

A woman who looks to have some heritage mixed with elf appears from the dining room section and greets Aekalos.  "Welcome, sir!  Are you a travelor looking for a room or perhaps a meal?


----------



## unleashed (Dec 4, 2006)

Turning from gazing at the door contraption as the woman greets him, his curiosity satisfied for the moment, Aekalos smiles, “Thank you, miss, yes I am. So I’d definitely like a room, if you have one available, and perhaps a meal if it’s not too late once I’ve had a chance to tidy myself up a bit.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 4, 2006)

The woman smiles, tucking her long brown hair on the left side of her head behind her ear to prevent it from falling forward.  "Yes, that is possible.  In fact, if you'd care to tell me what you'd like to eat from our selection this evening I can arrange it to meet you in your room, perhaps after arranging for water to be brought up for a bath?"

The woman reaches down to the top of her podium and picks up a piece of thick parchment:

[Sblock=Parchment]
This Week's Choice Dining at the Iron Door:​_Night's stay with evening meal and breakfast: 3 gold pieces._​


_Option 1:_
Garden Salad with Dinner Rolls
Roasted Lamb in Gravy
Green Beans with almonds
Mashed Potato​
_Option 2:_
Fruit Cup with Cherries and Peaches
Roasted Chicken with Thyme and Oregano
Peas and Carrots
Garlic Bread

_Option 3:_
Seven Bean Soup with Dinner Rolls
Pan Fried Fish, fresh caught
Seasoned Rice
Melon slices​[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2006)

Smiling as she reaches for the parchment, Aekalos remarks softly, “My, what adorable ears... such delicate little points, too...” before continuing in a more normal tone, as if he said nothing at all. “Thank you, a bath would certainly be welcome, and a quiet dinner in my room sounds like a fine idea,” Aekalos replies, glancing at the menu. “Hmm, so many fine choices, I feel spoiled for choice, but I’ll try the roasted chicken option tonight I think, as I haven’t had fowl of any kind for quite some time,” he says, raising his eyes from the menu to look at her once again.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 5, 2006)

She smiles politely and replies, "Thank you for noticing, sir.  Not all people are open about accepting half-breeds like myself.  And as far as the chicken, it is quite a good choice today.  The roasting process took very well with this particular batch of fowl.  I doubt you'll be displeased."

She turns around and lifts a key off of the table.  The tip of the key is painted blue.  "I hope you don't mind blue, sir.  You'll find the doorposts upstairs are painted to match the keys.  I've put you in the blue room if you do not object."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 5, 2006)

“Oh, did I say that aloud!” Aekalos chuckles, smiling. “Well, I don’t concern myself with such sillyness as that... after all, it’s the person that matters, not how they came to be. As for the blue room, that sounds like it will be quite relaxing... so I won’t object to staying there at all.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 5, 2006)

The hostess laughs and once again pulls the hair behind her ears.  Its seems to be more of an idiosyncrecy than a need to keep the hair out of her face.  "Well, you did say it softly, but what can I say?  It's the ears."

She lifts another piece of parchment off the podium and motions to the stairs.  "Allow me to show you to your room?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 6, 2006)

“It seems I pitched it just right then,” Aekalos laughs. “Ah yes, my room... certainly, lead the way, I’ll be right behind you.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 6, 2006)

She leads Aekalos up the stairs, her perfectly fitted hostess gown rising to a near perfect inch above each step as she climbs.  At the top she smiles and confesses, feeling the need to make small talk.  "We paint the rooms rather than use numbers or names like other inns because we've found that many of our hands - and only a small few of our patrons - cannot read.  It becomes rather embarrasing.  We just have to make sure that any of the hands who have trouble with colors stay in the kitchen."  She is overcome by a slightly embarassed look.  "Dear me, you don't have such problems with color, do you, sir?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 6, 2006)

“Well, I wouldn’t know about other inns, but painting and identifying each room by a different colour sound like a fun idea... I’m sure it gives each room a different feel at the very least,” Aekalos remarks, smiling back. “Oh, no, you needn’t worry about that, my colour perception is just fine, though thank you for asking. Hmm, I don’t suppose you speak elven by chance, miss, as I haven’t had the chance to converse in that particular tongue for quite some time.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 6, 2006)

She frowns.  "No actually, I do not speak elven.  Although I can understand why you might think so.  In truth, I was raised by two humans, my aunt and uncle as it were.  My parents died while I was young, too young to remember, actually.  My aunt tells me that they died in a tragic fire.  The apartment building they were staying in caught fire.  My father was consumed by the flames ... my mother died from complications of the burns a few days later.  My aunt and uncle took over.  My aunt is my mother's sister.  They do not know much about the elves of my heritage.  But listen to me blubbering about my life.  Do you have elven heritage in you, sir?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 6, 2006)

“Oh, I’m sorry, I didn’t realise... pardon me for bringing up such a tragic memory,” Aekalos says ruefully. “As for your question, no I don’t have any elven heritage, but I know the language, as my people tend to spend some time around elves. My heritage is of a draconic nature, though it’s pretty hard to see any physical signs of it apart from my eyes and some highlights in my hair.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 6, 2006)

The woman sticks the key into the door and gives it a twist.  The door opens, but the room is quite dark.  "I'll light a few of the rooms lamps for you."  She steps into the darkness with a purpose, knowing exactly where to go to find the lamps.  In a few minutes the room is lit witha  soft light.  "You're welcome to lengthen the wicks to make the room more bright or shorten the wicks to extinguish the light entirely."

Returning back to the prior conversation she also says, "Don't worry about bringing up a moment.  I was so young and never knew them that it doesn't stir much true emotion in me.  All I've ever known were my aunt and uncle and they treated me well.  But you say dragon heritage?  I've never seen a dragon!  Of course, I've never seen a troll either, so that doesn't mean much."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2006)

Following her in, once the first lamp is lit, Aekalos looks around the room as she lights further lamps. “No, this is enough light for me for now, thank you.”

“Well, I’ve never seen a troll either, but I’ve been fortunate enough to see a few different dragons. Majestic and powerful, I guess, are the best words to describe them... especially when you see them in flight,” he replies smiling, a look of reverence in his bright bronze eyes.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 7, 2006)

"You've seen multiple dragons?  Hopefully not in a fight..."

Her voice is interrupted from someone calling at the foot of the steps.  "Lissa, are you upstairs?  The podium is unmanned!"

The girl smiles.  "That will be for me, if there is anything else, you know where to find me..."  She looks down to her hand and realizes the second piece of parchment she grabbed off of the podium is still there.  "Oh, drat!"  A look of mild frustration passes over her face.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2006)

“No, fortunately I didn’t see the dragons in a fight,” Aekalos chuckles, before adding with a smile, “and, I do know where to find you, should I need anything else.” Glancing down at the parchment, he asks, “Is that perhaps something I can help you with, Lissa?”

[SBLOCK=OOC]In a strange twist, you’ve just named the hostess with the same name I used in another game, for a female human child who is posing as the sister to my gnomish bard to hide her identity. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 7, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Hey, I name 'em as they come.    Pure chance tis all!  Ironic, though.[/Sblock]

She glances to Aekalos.  "No, it is the request for bath water.  I should have given it to one of the boys before bringing you up here, that's all.  Your chicken and the water will be up within a half-hour, sir."  She waits to see if there is any reply and then heads off, leaving Aekalos alone in his room.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 7, 2006)

“Thank you. Well, don’t worry yourself too much about it, Lissa, I think I can hold out a few minutes more for a bath,” Aekalos chuckles. “Oh, and call me Aekalos... sir just sounds so formal.”

Once Lissa leaves, Aekalos takes a look around the room and settles in as he waits for either the water or his dinner to arrive.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 8, 2006)

The room is fairly simple.  A cheval mirror stands in the corner to the right of the door.  The bed stretches along the wall opposite the door.  Above the bed is a window which overlooks the street.  A small desk and a wooden chair sits along the wall to the door's right.  Aekalos does notice that he is lucky enough to not only have a private bath but also a private bathroom in general.  Beside the polished wood chamber pot is a simple cord.  A sign tacked to the wall behind the cord reads:

Pull this string to summon an attendant to empty the chamber pot.

[Sblock=OOC]Assuming Aekalos does nothing until the meal arrives...[/Sblock]

After twenty minutes a knock comes to Aekalos' door.  A man's voice sounds from the other side.  "Dinner, sir.  The chicken you requested ahs come."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2006)

Just having finished checking and shapening his blades, Aekalos puts aside his rapier and heads to the door. Opening it, he says, “Oh good, please bring it in...”

[SBLOCK=OOC]He was doing something, just nothing overly important. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 8, 2006)

Aekalos can see a young man standing outside the room with a bronze serving tray and a folding stand.  Once the door is opened he sets the stand just inside the door and then rests the tray on top of it.  On the tray is a platter with the fruit cup, roasted chicken, peas and carrots, and garlic bread.  Additionally there is a three pronged heavy fork and a thick knife for cutting the chicken.  A glass of water has been poured and also rests upon the tray, the glass is already sweating from the chill of the water inside.

"I'll leave this with you.  I beleive your water is being warmed on the ovens as we speak. They said they would bring it in about twenty minutes.  That should give you enough time to finish the meal, and if you are not done the water won't cool much while you do finish the meal.  Can I get anything else, sir?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 8, 2006)

“Thank you, it all smells and looks wonderful,” Aekalos offers, glancing down at the tray and smiling. “Hmm, no, I can’t think of anything else at the moment, but thanks for asking.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2006)

"Indeed, then," the man replies.  "The water-bringer will let me know if your trays are ready to be retrieved at the appropriate time."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 9, 2006)

“Okay then... well, if there’s nothing else, I’d best start on my meal, so I’m ready when the bath water arrives. Thank you again,” Aekalos says with a nod of his head. He then closes the door and takes the tray to the desk, before starting on his meal... unless the young man decides to add something further.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 9, 2006)

The man leaves, and Aekalos is alone in the room for almost twenty minutes before another knock comes to the door.  Another male voice - different from the earlier one - calls through the wooden door.  "Your water, sir.  For the bath."

[Sblock=OOC]I've nothing else that has to happen before Aekalos does something, so we can advance the story even through to next morning if you so desire.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2006)

Sitting, Aekalos takes a moment or two to inhale the aromas emanating from this platter, before enthusiastically cutting into the chicken and bringing a piece to his mouth, chewing slowly as he savours the taste. Working his way through the rest of his meal with equal deliberateness, he is just finishing the last of the chilled water as the knock comes. Returning his tray to the stand, he then wipes a little garlic butter from his chin and is licking it from his finger as he opens the door. “I must say, your timing is excellent, as I just finished my dinner,” he remarks with a grin, before opening the door even wider and stepping back, “Please, don’t let me hold you up... all that water must be quite heavy, so go on through to the bathroom.”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Yep, we'll get through this little bit of RP with the water carrier(s), then Aekalos will have his bath and go to sleep. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 10, 2006)

The boy obviously attempts to avoid eye contact with Aekalos, perhaps more out of insecurity than fear.  "Yes, right sir."  He lifts the wooden yoke stretched across his shoulders and turns sideways to pass through the door.  As he stands upright, chains stretching down to the large pails sitting on the floor tighten and then raise the pails off of the ground.  a glance at the boy's thighs reveals that he must be quite experienced at water carrying because his legs look quite strong.

The boy carries the water to the bathtub and begins the process of filling it as much as the water he brought up could accomplish.  "I'm allowed to give you one refill of water, sir.  But it'll take about twenty minutes to heat up.  Would you care to place an order for the refill so that I can bring it up about the time this water runs cold ... or do you think this will be enough?  And I suppose while I'm here I should ask if your pot needs emptying, as I can take care of that if you need as well."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 10, 2006)

Following the boy to the bathroom, Aekalos watches as he fills the bathtub, “Hmm, no I think this will be enough, thank you, lad, and the chamber pot is as yet unused. So what else do you do here, apart from hauling water and emptying pots... if you don’t mind me asking?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 10, 2006)

The boy fixates on the pouring water as Aekalos follows him in.  Clearly he is unaccstomed to people showing interest in his work.  "Mostly grunt work, sir.  Carry this here.  Take that upstairs.  Bring one desk into another room.  Switch out the straw that fills the mattresses.  Empty the chamber pots.  Cut wod for the fire in the dining room that heats the whole house.  Grunt work, sir.  But they treat me well enough."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2006)

“Well, there’s nothing wrong with that, that’s good honest work, lad. Much better than a couple of fellows I ran into on my way here that tried to hold me up... hopefully they’ll think better of that kind of conduct in future,” Aekalos says conversationally, a smile coming to his face.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 11, 2006)

The boy responds, "Indeed, sir.  I'd likely not have the brains for doing crime myself.  Honest work for me."  He stops pouring when the water has been completely drained into the tub. "Your bath, sir."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2006)

“Neither did those two, I’m thinking... though crime is not the wisest career path in the first place,” Aekalos chuckles. “Well, thank you for the water, and the conversation... I’ll see you out, before I take my bath.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 11, 2006)

"Yes sir, I'll take the platter as I go."

Aekalos is able to enjoy a luxurious bath in complete privacy for as long as the water remains warm.  The rest of the nights passes smoothly - so long as Aekalos is content staying in the room and allowing it to pass.

[Sblock=OOC]Assuming he does ... [/Sblock]

The next morning the rising sun bursts through Aekalos' window and he wakes, having rested really well.

[Sblock=OOC]Just for kicks I decided to actually roll on a d20 how well he slept, 1 being restless and 20 being superbly ... and he got a 17.  Must've been good chicken and an even better abth![/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 11, 2006)

Well rested, Aekalos rolls out of bed and immediately begins his morning meditations, delving deep into his draconic nature as he readies his mind for the arcane powers at his command. He then dresses and grooms himself quickly, before collecting all his belongings and heading downstairs.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 11, 2006)

Aekalos is greeted by a middle aged man who has his fair share of a beer gut.  By the look of his posture and his dress he well may be the owner of the inn.  "Good day, sir.  You must be the occupant of the Blue Room.  I do hope that your rest was more soothing than these two poor souls the town guards are talking about..."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2006)

“Yes, very restful, thank you... you run a fine establishment. What two poor souls would those be?” Aekalos asks, feeling he’s going to know the answer before he asks.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2006)

"Yeah.  Real strange.  The guards on the eastern side of town have been put on alert for some kind of demon worship - or demon worshipping cult.  Apparently there were these two men absolutely creamed last night by a horned demon that breathes some kind of magical static sparks at people.  Apparently this demon had glowing eyes, stubby horns, long claws, and half a tail that was hairless like a rat.  The guards that were telling me about it seemed to be more disbelieving than anything else.  And this far from Quehalost, even.  You think this could be something real, sir?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2006)

Chuckling and shaking his head in disbelief at the tale his would be muggers have told, Aekalos replies, “Well, most tales have some basis in reality, but I imagine there’s quite a bit of exaggeration in the tale those two men are telling. Not that such a creature couldn’t be real of course, as there are many strange creatures in our world, but I have a feeling there’s nothing like that stalking the streets here... more likely the men are trying to cover their embarrassment at being terrified and thrashed by someone, rather than by some fantastical creature.” Deftly changing the subject back to his stay here, he asks, “So shall we settle accounts before I seek my breakfast, good sir?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2006)

"Well, if nothing else the men who told the tale were dragged in by the city guard until they sobered up.  So if they are stretching the truth a good bit, it only earned them a free night on a concrete slab.  And yes, sir, if you are prepared to settle your account.  Were you given the details last evening?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2006)

“Indeed, your lovely hostess last night provided me with the details... a nights stay with an evening meal and breakfast was 3 gold pieces, if I remember correctly,” Aekalos declares, a hand delving into his pouch, before he brings forth some of his winnings from the previous evening. Looking at the coins in his hand, he smiles and hands three gold coins to the innkeeper, “There’s the three for the lodgings and meals in your fine inn,” before adding another, “and that’s for the wonderful service provided by your staff.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2006)

The innkeeper smiles.  "Thank you, sir.  I'm glad my staff pleased you."

He turns and gestures to a door.  "If you would be so kind as to pass through the door and take any seat you would like in our dinning hall, my wife will be sure to serve you breakfast.  I believe eggs, oatmeal, toast and bacon are on the menu today."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 12, 2006)

Nodding at the innkeeper’s words, Aekalos grins as he says, “That sounds like the perfect beginning to what I imagine will be a long day afoot, so I’ll not keep you a moment longer, good sir,” before heading into the dining hall and looking for a table. One near a group that looks like it will be travelling this morning, if any other people are about.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 12, 2006)

There are two groups in the dining area and to be honest it would be difficult to not sit closely to either group.  Both groups are quite likely travelers, seeming to have gotten up with the sun as Aekalos did.  

The group farthest from him is made up of two individuals.  They are both dressed in dark traveling clothes.  The man has his back to Aekalos, but as he talks Aekalos can occasionally get a glimpse of a goatee on his face and a few battle scars.  He doesn't seem to be heavily armed or armored, however.  In fact, he doesn't particulairly look to be all that strong from the back.  The woman he is with carries her sword sheathed in its scabbard - and she carries it quite openly as both ends poke out from under folds in the cloak.  She sits with her traveling cloak open enough to reveal a hint of chain underneath.  She has long hair that has been pulled up and twisted into a bundle at the back of her head.

The second group - closest to Aekalos - is made up of three people.  Like the first group, it is a man and a woman.  But there also seems to be what one could assume as their teenage son with them.  The boy is clothed as a farmhand and doesn't seem particularily interested in the adults sitting with him.  The man is dressed in typical earthtones and carries two small daggers, one attached to his leg and the other resting on the table in front of him.  He seems to be using it to help eat his breakfast.  The woman sitting across from him has a simple sickle resting on the table in front of her and she is dressed in a very plain green robe.  She has a bit of dirt under her fingernails and doesn't seem all that concerned about her dirty hands.

A woman comes in from another door - presumably leading to the kitchen - and says, "Go ahead and sit where you'd like, hun.  There're only three tables left and unfortunately we don't offer too much privacy here.  But the food can't be beat!"  She sets a plate of bacon, toast, and eggs in from of the twosome and collects their bowls from the oatmeal.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2006)

“So I’ve heard,” Aekalos remarks with a smile, as he catches a glimpse of mail beneath the woman’s cloak. Deciding to leave the question of travelling companions until after he has breakfast, as both groups look interesting, he finds a table situated between the two groups... hoping he might pick up a snatch of conversation from their tables as he eats. Keeping his rapier clear of the chair by placing a hand on the hilt as he sits, he quietly waits for breakfast and listens...


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

The woman wearing the mail watches Aekalos intently as his hand finds the hilt of his sword.  She smiles at him if he dares make eye contact.  She whispers, allowing Aekalos to hear only bits and pieces - more by reading her lips than anything.  "... bladesman at least ... looks saavy ... alone ... definately mildly interested."  The man turns just enough to get a glimpse of Aekalos out of the corner of his eye and nods only slightly if Aekalos is looking in his direction.

The other table doesn't seem to pay much attention to Aekalos unless he is quite intentional about making eye contact with the man (and not the woman because Aekalos is sitting behind her).  Before making eye contact Aekalos overhears the man and woman conversing - starting with the man.  "Even by way of the road it's a good week to Bacrothen.  And there isn't always a good place to stay where the water draws close to the land."  "Do we have enough to get there?"  "I don't know."  "Well, we'll find work along the way.  We did here."  "True, but we can always count on farms needing help."  "We can depend on people hiring cheap labor, though.  We don't need much each day.  We can forage for most of our food."

[Sblock=If Aekalos looks the man directly in the eye] "Looks like a nice day for traveling, sir."[/Sblock]

The woman returns to Aekalos with a glass of water and what looks like a drink made of fresh squeezed citrus.  "Oatmeal first then the rest, sir?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 13, 2006)

Aekalos looks towards both tables as he waits, nodding and smiling as he catches the eye of the mailed woman and nodding in return to the man with her. He doesn’t try too hard to meet the eye of anyone not looking his way though, so doesn’t make eye contact with anyone at the other table.

When the woman returns with the water and fruit juice, Aekalos stops glancing around and looks her way instead, smiling as she asks about breakfast. “Thank you. Yes, that will suit me well, ma’am.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 13, 2006)

"Very well, I'll be right back.  We have the oatmeal already made snd merely simmering in the back.  After all, you can't hurt oatmeal!"  The woman is gone for only enough time to grab a bowl, scoop some oatmeal into the bowl, and bring it back.

The male part of the twosome begins to do the majority of the talking and he does it in a very low tone that Aekalos cannot hear.  Apparently he is speaking so softly that the woman not only leans in but focuses hard upon the man's face and stops looking in Aekalos' direction.

The other table continues their conversation the whole while - again starting with the man.  "Sure, we can forage.  Assuming that we don't run into any feral creatures in the land."  "I know, Demitri, but we'll cross that path when we get there.  we were lucky enough to afford one good night here. We could be lucky again.  And this meal alone will nourish us for the day."  "I understand all that.  But the number of cities and towns between Partuss and Bacrothen are few."  The boy adds, showing that he was paying more attntion than it looked, "Why not head towards Eberdeen?  A big city like that should have much work and places to stay safely."  The man responds, "Too much time spend headed south.  Unless we are forced there we cannot afford the time."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

Nodding his thanks to woman as she returns with the bowl of oatmeal, Aekalos wonders if he’s become the topic of conversation at the other table as he digs in and listens to the threesome talking. Pausing between mouthfuls, as Demitri finishes speaking, he turns towards their table and remarks, “Sorry, I couldn’t help but overhear that you’re heading towards Bacrothen and Eberdeen. I’m going that way myself and was wondering if you could use a travelling companion... you know safety in numbers and all that, plus I could use the company.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

The man looks up to Aekalos.  "Well, we are headed that way.  But we're hoping to avoid Eberdeen and go straight West to Bacrothen.  We can't afford to pay for another travelor, though."

The boy looks interested as Aekalos addresses the table occupants.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

“Oh, I wouldn’t expect you to pay for me,” Aekalos smiles, “In fact, I was thinking I’d handle everything until at least Eberdeen, which is where we’d be parting company... as a courtesy for allowing me to travel with you.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

The woman nods and speaks but looks only at the man.  "That'll not be necessary, of course.  Our family has been through worse.  Nothing wrong with a healthy amount of work to encourage respect for the right to live."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

“Of course not... I just thought it polite to offer something, since I’d be intruding on your family,” Aekalos replies, turning back to his oatmeal.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

The man smiles, "Well, you wouldn't be intruding at all.  Of course, what you said is true.  Safety comes in numbers.  But you'll have to forgive us.  Life's not always easy, and we work hard where we can.  'No free rides' and 'there's always a catch' kind of thing."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

Taking a drink of water to clear his mouth of oatmeal, Aekalos turn back and smiles. “Oh, don’t worry about it, I understand. It’s just that my business there is quite urgent, so I thought we might be able to travel faster if finding food wasn’t a concern, as I heard you talking about foraging. My need for a speedy journey isn’t your problem though...” he adds, turning back to his oatmeal once again.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 14, 2006)

The bopy adds, "We can travel quickly today since we've eaten a big meal already!  We won't need to look for food until later!"

The woman nods and the man adds, "That much is true, thanks to this meal here."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 14, 2006)

Turning back to their table, Aekalos offers a troubled smile, “Yes, though then I’d feel uncomfortable eating later when you’re not, but again that’s not your problem. Okay, so assuming I can get past that, that handles today, but what of the days after that... how much time is foraging going to add to the journey to Eberdeen... a day, two? If so, I think I must regrettably find different travelling companions or perhaps go it alone.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 15, 2006)

The woman smiles as though she knows something Aekalos doesn't.  "Provided we can find what we are looking for, foraging should add little more than an hour per day.  If we can find what we need in less time than that, perhaps it would take less than an hour."

The man adds, "Well, then.  I suppose it depends on how quickly you must travel."

The woman with the chain underneath smiles politely and adds, "My assosciate and I can be convinced to head west, sir.  The mere promise of adventure will be our pay."  As she speaks, she offers her hands in a palm-up open stance above the table as if to emphasize that nothing further was required.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 15, 2006)

Turning and listening, first one way and then the other, as first the foraging situation is explained, and then the woman from the other table adds their offer. Aekalos scrapes up the last of his oatmeal as they finish and chews thoughtfully, placing the empty bowl aside.

Turning back to the threesome, a sheepish smile on his face, Aekalos remarks, “Oh, only an hour each day... well, it seems your ability to forage far outstrips my own... that wouldn’t slow us down much at all. As for how quickly... well, I’d like to get there as quickly as possible, I guess... essentially only stopping to rest, eat, and sleep. Whether your plans can accommodate that, I don’t know...”

He then turns back to the other table.

“Thank you for the offer, miss,” Aekalos replies, smiling in return, “I’ll definitely take you up on your offer, if my needs don’t mesh with these good people here... though I don’t know how much adventure there is to find on the road between Partuss and Eberdeen.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2006)

The woman with chain under her cloak replies, "There is always adventure, sometimes you just have to look for it."  She then winks at Aekalos and returns back to listen to her companion's quiet speech.

The woman at the other table replies, now that the intrusion seems to have passed, "We are excellent foragers to say the least.  And, that's about all I am willing to say on the subject here.  We are leaving after breakfast.  If you wish to start out with us you may.  If you are concerned about our speed, we may leave when we are done and you may try to catch us if you think you can move quicker than us."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 16, 2006)

Aekalos nods and smiles at the mail wearing woman, as she returns to a private conversation with her companion, before turning back to the other table.

“Oh, I’m not worried about your foot speed, I’m sure that won’t be a problem. It’s just that I overheard you speaking about looking for work along the way earlier, though I might be mistaken about that slowing you down too, I guess.” Aekalos then chuckles a little to himself, as he adds, “I know I must seem overly cautious, but I don’t want to find down the road that I must part ways with you for reasons we might have discovered now.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 16, 2006)

"Indeed" the plain looking man replies.  "Well, better to walk even a mile with company than a whole journey without.  Of course, if you delay here you may find some going exactly where you are going.  You've never said that yourself.  Where are you headed besides west?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2006)

“Actually I have mentioned where I was heading... more than once if memory serves... Eberdeen,” Aekalos replies, looking a little puzzled, “As if I recall correctly, when I first asked about accompanying you, you said you were hoping to avoid Eberdeen and go straight west.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 17, 2006)

The man replies, "Ah, well.  You did say you were heading in that direction.  But there are many points west of Eberdeen and certainly a number of points south.  Besides that, as you no doubt heard us discuss earlier we are personally hoping to avoid Eberdeen.  The road to Eberdeen veers off to the south from the road to Bacrothen.  The only reason we'd have to go to Eberdeen is if our situation forces that hand upon us.  To go through Eberdeen to get to Bacrothen is certainly a detour."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2006)

“Yes, well perhaps I should seek other travel companions then and accept the offer of the pair at the other table, as I wouldn’t want to take you out of your way. It’s certainly been a pleasure speaking with you though, and a lesson in letting my assumptions lead my thinking,” Aekalos grins, as he reaches out to shake the man’s hand.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 17, 2006)

The man accepts the hand and shakes it firmly.  "Well, sure hope you have a nice travel, then."

The woman in chain smiles as her companion whispers something to her after Aekalos makes ehr declaration.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 17, 2006)

“And I hope your journey brings you a few pleasant surprises,” Aekalos replies, before turning to the table with the mailed woman and her companion. “Do you mind if I join you, as it seems I’ll be taking you up on your offer after all?”

If he receives an affirmative response, Aekalos shifts to their table while he waits for the second part of his breakfast.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 18, 2006)

The woman in chain looks up and smiles.  "By all means, pull up a chair and sit at the end."  From this angle, Aekalos can see the man a bit more clearly.  His robes are thick around him and wrapped tight, but through the robes he can make out a thin frame that certainly is not trained in the ways of warcraft.  His eyes glisten with a sparkle of intelligence, however.  He sits as though he has a supreme confidence about his position in life.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 18, 2006)

“I guess I should introduce myself, seeing as we’ll be travelling together,” Aekalos remarks, grinning at the mailed woman, “I’m Aekalos, and you are...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2006)

The man speaks first.  "Spoken for.  But I am Errast."  A slight smile crosses his lips as his whispy breath passes through them.  He offers no greeting gesture but the slight smile.

The woman smiles broadly.  "Do not mind Errast.  His sense of humor takes a while to understand.  I do not care for my real name.  My friends call me Maris.  As you no doubt saw ... since I noticed you couldn't help but look ... I am skilled with the sword - among other things."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 19, 2006)

Aekalos chuckles at Errast’s response as he turns to face the man, smiling as he says, “Nice to meet you Errast, and thanks for the tip.”

Turning back to the woman, he continues, “Oh, I don’t mind at all... a sense of humour is a sign of intelligence. Though after some of the company I’ve kept, understanding it won’t take too long, I think,” he adds with a grin, thinking of the time he met the playful young copper dragon, Galdemtyr. “Oh, I hope I wasn’t gawking, Maris... it’s just that I caught the glint of mail and thought it must be uncomfortable to sit in. I’ve never worn that much metal myself... so what’s it like?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 19, 2006)

Maris suddenly looks up as the serving wqman brings Aekalos' meal.  The woman looks a bt startled when Aekalos isn't there but she quickly realizes that he has moved.  Assuming he is there to stay, she sets the plate of food in front of him and quietly asks if there is anything else he should need.

Once she is gone, Maris begins, "The mail takes time getting used to.  But when you've sat in a saddle with it on, the benches don't seem so bad.  Besides, a good cloak over top and a decently thick pant make it more endurable.  But when your primary responsibility is making sure Errast doesn't die ... you learn to be prepared at all times.  He's trouble, that one is."  Errast smiles in response to her assertion.  Yet the smile isn't one of humor.  Rather, it is the smile of shared experience from their past as if he is remembering something or otherwise thinking.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2006)

“Thank you, no. This smells wonderful though,” Aekalos responds, smiling at the woman.

Picking up his utensils, he starts on the bacon and eggs, as he listens to Maris. “Trouble, huh,” Aekalos remarks, between mouthfuls, looking at Errast, “Well, I can’t say I’m surprised... it’s always the quiet ones who cause the most trouble,” he adds with a wink and a chuckle.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 20, 2006)

Errast smiles broadly - or at least as broadly as seems possible for him.  Clearly he enjoys Aekalos remark.  Almost as if a hiss his voice escapes his mouth.  "Indeed."  He holds the long vowels of the second syllable for emphasis, adding to the metaphoric semblance of hissing.

Maris continues the pleasantries.  "Yeah.  So tell us.  It seems that we are free for a while to go where you go.  So, where is it that you go?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 20, 2006)

“Oh, just to Eberdeen... well Janston actually,” Aekalos replies, putting a small square of toast with egg and bacon on top of it into his mouth and chewing slowly. “I’ve got a little task to complete there, and then I’ll be returning to Partuss. Hopefully I’ll be able to wrap my business there up within a day or two, but I’m sure you know how it is... things seldom run as you imagine they will.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 20, 2006)

Errast looks to Aekalos directly and tries to maintain a look directly into his eyes.  "I prefer to think that people make their own luck and timing.  The choices we make will always impact the future."  His voice continues to hiss out of his mouth like air escaping through a small leak.

Maris smiles and feigns an attempt to steal some of Aekalos' food with a fork.  "Well, after that bright and cheery thought, I'm all up for some adventuring!  Personally I'm the opposite of Errast.  I'd rather not make too many long term plans.  That way I can be flexible enough simply roll with whatever life gives me rather than worrying about all the effects beforehand.  You can plan all you want, but the thing about other people is they can't be guaranteed to react how you want them to."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 21, 2006)

Aekalos willingly meets Errast’s gaze and holds it. “Of course, but you can’t always make others do what you want, or judge what they’ll do,” he offers in reply, before breaking off the look and as he takes another forkful of his breakfast.

Aekalos smiles back, but doesn’t move to block the attempt. “Yes, well I’m somewhere in between those two extremes, though I’m probably a little closer to your outlook, than Errast’s,” Aekalos chuckles.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 21, 2006)

Errast shifts his gaze to Maris as she speaks.  "Yes, well.  Having an outlook closer to mine will at least allow you to have more fun!"

She continues, not trying to steal any more breakfast, "So, how is your meal?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 22, 2006)

“Oh, I certainly don’t mind a bit of fun...” Aekalos chuckles, “after all, what’s life for if not to be experienced and enjoyed.”

“And here I thought you were going to sample it yourself,” he remarks with a wink, “Well, I imagine it’s much like yours was... tasty, filling, and hot.”

[SBLOCK=OOC]If you’re wondering about my previous post mirroring some of Maris’ sentiment about planning, I actually responded to Errast’s bit, before reading Maris’. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 22, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]No worries.  It's all good in the name of RP! [/Sblock]

"Indeed.  She smiles as the other group at the table pay the waitress and stand up to leave.  "That's how I like my food.  Filling, tasty, and hot.  I don't care much for foraging ... but then again I suspect that I'll always be able to pay for a stay and a meal myself."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 23, 2006)

“Yes, I expect I’ll be able to keep myself fed without foraging too... though I do practice from time to time, just to keep my hand in. Of course I’d prefer to fish if it comes to that, assuming I can find a suitable place for it,” Aekalos grins, waving to the other group as they leave.

Soon enough, Aekalos finishes his breakfast and drinks the last of his juice, before sitting back a little and stretching. “Well, that certainly hit the spot,” he remarks, licking his lips to get every last bit, “So how long will it take us to travel to Eberdeen anyway?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 23, 2006)

"Good journeys to you, sir." The man from the other group replies as he sees Aekalos wave to him.

Once Aekalos is finished and asks his question Errast speaks softly.  Perhaps this is as loud as he possibly can speak.  It is hard to tell from him with his raspy voice.  "Well, assuming that you want to get the whole way to Eberdeen it will be a travel of a few days, at least.  Definately within a week if you can assume to travel about 25 miles per day.  It depends on how quickly we desire to travel and how lucky we are in the travel.  I know of an inn or two along the way that will provide for comfortable quarters, however."

[Sblock=Link]
Regarding the orcs ... Description of the land west of Partuss

It never says specifically where they are of course, just so you realize that you don't need to go the whole way to Eberdeen.  Really you just need to get to the crossroads and a bit beyond.

Also note that the description is meant to imply that the orcs lie south of the road to Bacrothen, not on the road to Eberdeen.  However, I concede that this point can be a bit confusing from the description.  Of course, they can be reached either way:


```
To Bacrothen <----------> To Partuss
                  J|   {J = Janston}
               X   |   {X = Approximate location of the orc village}
                   |
                   |
                  \/ To Eberdeen
```

[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 23, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Yep, I know, I’ve got the travel portion of the linked post in my log, right below where I typed this. The posts I’m making are deliberately misleading though, as Aekalos being cautious about saying exactly where he’s going yet. [/SBLOCK]“Well, I actually want to go to Janston or thereabouts, not the city of Eberdeen itself, but it’s always good to get an idea of where everything is... just in case things don’t go well,” Aekalos winks, smiling as he adds. “Other than that, we’ll have to see what happens...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 23, 2006)

Maris replies, "Well, it doesn't matter.  I've got faith just by your looks that wherever you go we'll get adventure.  Janston, Eberdeen ... heck, you could even be headed the whole way to Fenneress by way of Barghost and I've no doubt we'd eventually find adventure.  Wouldn't go to Fenneress by way of Quehalost, though.  The mountains are too dangerous - and I'm not even going to mention the land within and the horrors it is said to contain."

[Sblock=OOC]No, that's cool.  Aekalos can be as subtle or unrevealing as he wants.  I jst wanted to make sure that you knew what was going on regardless of what Aekalos is actually saying.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2006)

“I guess I must look like trouble then,” Aekalos chuckles. “Well, while all that travelling sounds interesting, it’s just Janston this time. Though I’d like to hear about those other places at some point, even Quehalost... after all forewarned is forearmed.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 24, 2006)

The waitress bends over Aekalos to remove any dirty plates from the table.  "If you don't mind my uninformed opinion, Quehalost is the source of all evil if you ask me.  They say they've got demon, devils, and all kinds of nasty dragons.  And that isn't even talking about the bad people!"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2006)

Leaning a little to one side, to make her task easier, Aekalos remarks, “Well, that does sound like a rather dark and dangerous place. Definitely not somewhere to go seeking a respite from... well anything,” he adds with a laugh, trying to lighten the mood a little.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 24, 2006)

The woman smiles.  "You need rest, hun, you come back here."

Maris smiles politely and seems to find a bit of humor in the woman.  Errast seems to refuse to acknowledge the waitress is even present.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2006)

“I may do that... though I fear if I stay too long, I might never want to leave,” Aekalos remarks glibly, grinning up at the woman.

Once she’s gone, he looks to the pair, and with a wink to Maris says, “Well, I guess Errast’s already thinking of ways to get us in trouble from his silence... so I suppose we should get moving, before he’s able to plan more than we can handle.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 24, 2006)

The woman replies, "Old Ernie's cooking will do that to people."

Errast smiles at Aekalos' comment and he and Maris stand.  Passing the time, Maris adds, "I am assuming that we are walking, then?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 25, 2006)

“Yes, that’s how I planned to get there, as I don’t have a horse,” Aekalos answers as he stands and collects his gear.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 26, 2006)

[Sblock=OOC]Anything else before the journey west?[/Sblock]

Errast replies, "Well, I suppose in the long run that's a good thing as well because we don't have any horses either."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 27, 2006)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Nothing that I can think of.[/SBLOCK]Aekalos shoulders his pack with a grin, “Well, since we don’t have horses to help us make better speed, let’s get moving then... no point squandering the daylight, when we can talk further on the road.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 27, 2006)

MAris smiles and nods.  "You two start out.  I'll pay our bill."  Maris clutches several coins within her fingers.  Just in case Aekalos should want to argue the point she adds, "No, really.  I can catch Errast and he knws it.  Go ahead and get started, I'll be right behind."

[Sblock=OOC]Assuming Aekalos actually listens to her ...[/Sblock]

Errast and Aekalos are walking for about four minutes before Maris catches up to them.  She appears to have been hustling a bit to catch them, but she has certainly not over-exerted herself.  She smiles and holds out a small bag.  "Preparations, for the way?  I thought this might help us make better time.  Of course, that is assuming you like muffins and salted pork, sir..."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 27, 2006)

Aekalos chuckles, “Okay, okay, I’m not going to argue, seeing as I’ve already settled my account here, so we’ll go.”

Walking along in companionable silence with Errast, as it seems he prefers things that way, Aekalos brightens up a little when Maris catches them up. Glancing at the proffered bag, he smiles, “Muffins and salted pork sound fine, Maris... better than my stale old rations at any rate. So where are you two expecting we’ll be by tonight?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 28, 2006)

Errast looks to the sky and smiles.  The expression seems genuine, but a poor match for his face.  "The weather appears to be favoring us, so I think that we should easily make it a third of the way to the crossroads today.  Maris, I imagine that we'll be able to get so far as the _Goose Nest,_ no?"

Maris simply smiles and nods as she looks around them.  She seems to be enjoying the scenery but also keeping alert.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 29, 2006)

Vigilant by his very nature, Aekalos follows Maris’ example as they walk. “It seems that you’re rather familiar with this stretch of road, Errast. Do you two travel this way regularly?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 30, 2006)

Erast returns the seeming grimmace of pain upon his face as he replies.  "I am paid to be in the know.  As you can no doubt tell by the difficulty of rapid movement I suffer, travel is not in my top five favorite activities.  But there are other means of knowing about places besides experiencing them."

Maris replies to Aekalos, "And you?  Have you done any great traveling other than what you have already spoken of?"


----------



## unleashed (Dec 30, 2006)

“Yes, I suppose there are... especially when magic is within your grasp,” Aekalos remarks, glancing at Errast.

“Great travelling... no,” Aekalos chuckles, in response to Maris’ question, “In fact, this may be the furthest I’ve ever been from home.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Dec 31, 2006)

Erast breathes deeply at the mention of magic, but says nothing.

Maris replies, "Really?  Huh.  You don't look young enough to have avoided trouble all of your life..."


----------



## unleashed (Dec 31, 2006)

Wondering what Errast is thinking, Aekalos nevertheless leaves him to his thoughts for the moment as he responds to Maris. “Well, that’s not to say I haven’t gotten myself into trouble... more than once as it happens,” Aekalos chuckles, adding with a wink, “though any trouble I found myself in before coming to Partuss wasn’t too hard to talk my way out of most times. Unlike that which I found on my way to the Iron Door last evening...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 2, 2007)

Maris returns the friendly look with one of interest.  "Now, you know you can't leave a cliffhanger like that out in the open and expect it to not go unquestioned..."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 3, 2007)

Aekalos grins, “No, I didn’t think I’d get away with leaving it there, though it’s not all that exciting. It was just a few street thugs, trying to relieve me of my belongings. I tried to talk them out of their decision, but they wouldn’t be convinced by mere words, so I gave them quite a fright and let them go once they’d discovered their error. Well, the one still standing dragged his friend away anyway, with a promise not to bother me again. I really hope they’ll reconsider their career path after our run in, as I suggested they should, but that may be hoping for too much.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 3, 2007)

Errast turns to Aekalos with a sudden questioning revelation.  "You're saying that you handled two street thugs by yourself?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 4, 2007)

Aekalos winks at Maris as he replies, “Yes, I believe that’s what I said, Errast. Why, don’t I look up to it?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 4, 2007)

Errast replies, "Perhaps.  Much of what the eyes see is not really what is present.  For now, your words are more important than what my eyes perceive.  But anyway, how ever did you handle them?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

“Really, how strange, I guess I’ll have to take your word for that... though I guess those thugs couldn’t believe their eyes either,” Aekalos chuckles. “As for how I handled them, well I have a some magic at my command, and a few little tricks too.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 5, 2007)

Maris reaches out and strokes Aekalos' shoulder as they walk.  "Really?  A skilled sword and mage?  I think we've got lucky, Errast."  Her eyes focus back on Aekalos as she removes her hand.  "What are your favorite tricks?  What did you pull on those thugs last night to make them flee from your presence?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 5, 2007)

Looking over at Maris as she touches his shoulder, Aekalos smiles. “Well, I _was_ trying to maintain an air of mystery, but it seems I’m not going to get away without revealing it all, am I?!” Aekalos chuckles, “So, if you absolutely must know... I breathed a bolt of electricity at them!”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 5, 2007)

Errast stops his walking at looks straight at Aekalos.  "You breathe electricity?  What manner of creature are you to weild such power?  I know of no race upon this ground that can breathe electricity!"  He has a worried look upon his face.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 6, 2007)

“Oh, don’t look at me like that Errast, I can’t just breathe electricity... it requires me to expend magical power, just like casting a spell,” Aekalos remarks with a chuckle. “It’s a nifty little trick I’ve been able to pick up due to my draconic heritage, and apparently it scares the hell out those who don’t know what I can do.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 6, 2007)

Maris smiles, appreciating the mental image.  "Scare the hell out of me, too, if I wasn't expecting it.  Thanks for the warning."

The look upon Errast's face vanishes once Aekalos points it out and he seems to store the mental image away for safe-keeping as he returns to focusing upon the road and allowing Maris to do the talking.

Maris continues, "So, have you thought about learning how to breathe fire or swallow swords?  Because, if traveling doesn't suit you I'd bet you'd make a killing at a fair or circus with that talent.  No offense intended..."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 6, 2007)

“Oh, none taken, but I think travelling will suit me well enough, as I have a hunger to see the world... though I’d like to see this sword swallowing or fire breathing, as it sounds most intriguing. Hmm, I wonder if they do it with or without magic...” Aekalos ponders, before shaking his head and chuckling to himself, “Well, I guess that’s something I’ll find out when I see it!”

“So, do either of you have any unusual talents I should be aware of?,” Aekalos asks, looking at each of his companions in turn, before adding, “And perhaps you’d favour me with the tale of how you came to travel together?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 7, 2007)

Errast smiles.  "No, I am actually talentless.  Unless, of course, you call looking shadey, being conspicuous, and knowing my way around the land as talented."

Maris grins at her companion.  "And my talent is to protect him.  It's really that simple.  As to how we got together, let's just say that his traveling means that he needs protection.  When it can time to interview cantidates ... he liked what I had to offer more than the other bladeweavers.  He pays me well, and my loyalty knows to whom the purse strings belong."  She gives a wink to Errast, who shifts his head immediately to look in another direction.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 7, 2007)

Aekalos grins as Errast looks away. “Talents come in all forms, Errast, and a talent for gathering information and recalling it, seems like a very handy one. I’m sure not many people possess your facility with names, places, and other facts about lands they haven’t travelled to, if you can make a living from it.”

“Well, simple is often best, and I can understand why Errast chose you to accompany him Maris. Though I imagine the conversations are a little one sided at times, as he seems to be more of a listener,” he remarks to Maris with a wink.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 8, 2007)

Errast smirks and continues looking down the road.

Maris acknowledges Aekalos' wink with a smile and quickly looks away.  "One sided, yes.  Until Errast gets to know you.  Then he'll talk your ear off.  He did his share of talking in the inn until you joined us, didn't you Errast?"

Errast simply grunts softly and continues walking.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 8, 2007)

“Yes, I noticed that, though I couldn’t quite make out the words. Well, I suppose I’ll just have to wait on the pleasure of Errast’s sparkling wit for a while longer then, and get to know you a little better,” Aekalos remarks jovially, “So have your travels taken you far from home, Maris?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 9, 2007)

"No, not of any note, at least.  I don't trust the south much, and Barghost just seems too holy for me to want to stay for any length of time.  I can say that perhaps my favorite place is the town of Juniper.  Poor Duke Norford.  It's so difficult to control a land as prosperous as it is.  So many resources, everyone wants a piece.  But one thing you can always guarantee is that there is conflict there.  If is isn't the merchants fighting each other over trade rights its the temples fighting.  And the thieve's there are usually always in need of a skilled swordarm."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 10, 2007)

“Well, I imagine I’ll be staying around this area for a while yet, but Juniper certainly sounds interesting. It’s in the southeast somewhere, right? Is it bigger than Partuss?” Aekalos asks eagerly.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 10, 2007)

Maris smiles, "Yes, in the southeast somewhere ..."

Errast adds, "But still not much closer to Quehalost, mind you.  And it's much further from the salty sea.  Don't trust that thing at all."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 11, 2007)

Aekalos turns to Errast, his eyes darkening a little, “What’s wrong with the sea, Errast?! I enjoy nothing more than sailing on its coastal waters and doing a spot of fishing. I can hardly think of a better way to relax... well, at least when I have no one to keep me company, that is,” he chuckles, his eyes lightening once again.

Turning back to Maris with a wink after his last comment, he adds, “Sorry, Maris, you were saying...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 11, 2007)

Maris replies, "Oh, no.  I guess that I was done.  Somewhere in the southeast of Tongra.  I'm not really that good with directions."

Erast replies to Aekalos' comments.  "My problem with the sea is that you can't walk on it all that well.  To many good people have lost their lives because they went into an environment that they weren't created to be on.  If we were meant to be in the water, the gods would have created us with gills!"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 12, 2007)

Aekalos smiles, “Oh, I wasn’t thinking about direction. I just thought Errast might have cut you off, as I did ask about Juniper’s size related to Partuss as well.”

“Yes, well there’s risk everywhere, Errast, though water can be a little more trouble for the uninitiated I suppose... especially when they’re out of sight of land. I don’t often go that far out myself though.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 12, 2007)

Maris replies, "Well, Juniper is about twice the size of Partuss, or so they say.  But by the time you go so far as to compare all the people living around the cities who use the cities as well they say it'd be more like about three times as many people."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 13, 2007)

“Quite a big place then... sounds more interesting by the minute,” Aekalos grins, “So, how did you come to be a bladeweaver, Maris?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 13, 2007)

Maris smiles, "Bladeweaver?  Hardly.  You've not yet even seen me use it!  But, all kidding aside ... it comes down to the root as most things do.  Money.  People of all kinds need protection.  Protection costs money.  I'm always more than happy to seperate a person from their coin."  A smile of pleasure crosses over her face as they walk.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 13, 2007)

“Well, whatever the case, I imagine I’ll see your skill soon enough, as I’m sure we’ll have some chance to practice on our journey,” Aeklaos chuckles. “So anything special I should be looking out for as we travel, or are we just watching for bandits and the like?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 14, 2007)

Erast explains "Nothing in particular.  There are a few dangerous orcs near Eberdeen, but nothing that should pose much of a problem.  And with your ability to handle street thugs, highwaymen shouldn't be a danger, either."

[Sblock=OOC]Ready to advance forward or keep on with the conversation?[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Jan 15, 2007)

Aekalos nods, “Ah, yes, I’ve heard about orcs near Eberdeen. As for highwaymen, well I guess we’ll see...”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Yep, go ahead and move on.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 16, 2007)

The trio take two days of rather uneventful traveling to arrive at the crossroads between the road to Bacrothen and the road that leads south into Eberdeen.  From the crest of a nearby hill the suburbs of Eberdeen can be seen to the south.  The small village of Jansten appears to be about a mile's distance to the south.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 16, 2007)

“Well, it appears there’s not much adventure to be found along the road between Partuss and Jansten at this time,” Aekalos comments, smiling as he reopens the conversation about orcs from several days ago. “So, Errast, you said there were a few dangerous orcs near Eberdeen. Do you know if any are situated around Jansten?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 17, 2007)

Errast smiles and half closes his eyes.  His eyes seem to roll back in his head, at least back enough so that his half closed eyelids hide any indication of pupil or iris.  Suddenly his eyes snap open and he speaks, "A map I once saw listed a fairly violent tribe of orcs off to the southwest of our current location.  You planning on going _pig-nose_ hunting?"

Maris smiles are Errast's derrogatory slang for orc.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 18, 2007)

“I guess that question was less than subtle,” Aekalos chuckles, “but now we’re here I think I should let you in on my intentions, considering I may want your assistance down the road. My plan doesn’t involve hunting them though, it’s more along the lines of infiltrating their camp and retrieving something... someone in fact.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 18, 2007)

Maris looks sideways at Aekalos.  "Retrieving something from orcs?  You have a silver tongue in that mouth as well?  Because orcs don't normally respond well to _'please sir, give it back.'_"  Errast smiles at her joking comment.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 19, 2007)

“Now, I didn’t say I’d be asking, did I? Although, I have been told I’m silver-tongued more than once,” Aekalos chuckles. “Though seeing as I have no idea how orcs would respond to my particular style, as I’ve never run across them before, I think I’ll just stick with my original plan of trying a daring rescue... at least until I get a look at the place anyway and see if it’s possible or not.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 19, 2007)

Erast grins.  "Ah, the dashing young man to the rescue, then.  In and out before they know you hit them.  Legend of Storybooks in the future!"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Oops, don't know how I missed your last post.  [/SBLOCK]“Well, I don’t know about storybooks, but that’s the general idea,” Aekalos agrees, grinning. “So, how far do you think their camp is from here?” he asks, glancing up at the sky to judge the time of day.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 20, 2007)

Erast looks to the southwest and then to the sky.  "We'll, I'd guess that finding tracks to the tribe should be able to be accomplished by the time the sun goes down.  As for how far it is, I don't know beyond that.  Do you have the gift for following tracks, Aekalos?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 21, 2007)

“No, following tracks is something I haven’t mastered as yet... though I can find then at times. Then, I was told they wouldn’t be too hard to find, so perhaps if I head that way,” Aekalos remarks, pointing to the southwest, “I’ll see signs of their camp as I get closer, like smoke from fires, or maybe even an orc or two, out to do some mischief.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 21, 2007)

Maris pulls out her sword and her face takes on a menacing scowl.  "So, by your words I take it to mean that you plan on going alone from here?"  She then breaks into a smile and adds, "Cause we wouldn't mind slapping around an orc or two..."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 22, 2007)

“Well, that was definitely my plan before finding anyone to travel with, considering as a force of one I didn’t think angering them any more than necessary was advisable... after all, there’s no point provoking a stronger pursuit.” Aekalos then grins as he adds, “It’s possible though, that I might want some help with a distraction, but I won’t know for sure until I get a look at their camp. Anyway, let’s head down to Janston first, as I’m interested to hear if the locals are having any problems with the orcs.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 22, 2007)

"Fair enough." Maris adds.

The walk to Janston passes uneventfully, just like the rest of the trip.  Even at a leisurely pace it wouldn't have taken more than about fifteen minutes to walk into Janston.  Not that there is much to see in Janston, either.  Janston appears to be a small community mixed between farming and lumberjacking.  There is an obvious smith working in town, although most of the wares out for display are lumberjack axes, farmer's plows, and horse shoes tacked over each door so that the horseshoe ends are pointed up into the air.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 23, 2007)

“What a strange sight, a horseshoe over every door,” Aekalos remarks, chuckling as he notices the unusual decoration, “I wonder if they’re there due to some kind of superstition, as I’ve heard some people associate horseshoes with luck.” Looking around he adds, “Hmm, I wonder if they have a tavern or something here, as that’s usually the best place to hear about local happenings.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 23, 2007)

"Don't know," Maris replies with a shrug.  The deeper perspectives of Aekalos' questions are lost on her lack of curiosity.

"Luck?  Only a fool believes in luck,"  Erast says stubbornly.  "If you know enough you make your own luck.  If you are smart enough, you can plan ahead.  That's my kind of luck."

Maris replies, "I don't see much in the way of a tavern, though.  Town's too small."

Maris seems to be right.  Outside the blacksmith's shop there are several ruts where carts seem to be dragged frequently.  Beyond that, there is not much besides residences and farms in this tiny town.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 23, 2007)

“No tavern, huh, well I don’t suppose many people would stop here unless they need the blacksmith’s services. I hope the blacksmith hears a good deal of local news though or I might have to start knocking on doors,” Aekalos remarks, heading towards the blacksmith’s shop.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 23, 2007)

After knocking solidly upon the closed door (Liberty in action taken), Aekalos can hear a response from the inside.  The voice is clearly female, but not really feminine.  "You can come on in if you so desire, I'm just working on the next plow for the fields!"

Assuming Aekalos enters, inside he can see two tall, burly figures.  Both of them bear a strong resemblance to orcs, although not entirely so.  They each have upper and lower protruding canine teeth.

The one with the hammer is the one who spoke.  The other one is is the process of stoking the fire, changing around the water used for cooling the hot iron, and shuffling supplies back and forth.  This second one also appears to be female, however in both of their cases it looks as though the hard life of labor has prevented them from taking on too many female aspects.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 24, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]No problem. I didn’t know whether the door was open or even if there was a door for that matter, so I’m happy with the actions taken on Aekalos’ behalf. [/SBLOCK]Aekalos smiles broadly as he enters, taking in the two women as his eyes quickly adjust. “Good afternoon ladies. I was just passing through and was hoping, since there appear to be no other businesses here, that you might be able to fill me in on any local gossip before I push on. You know, local bandit troubles, areas that should be avoided... generally things that might prove dangerous to a traveller who doesn’t know the area.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 24, 2007)

The other woman (who didn't speak earlier) hefts up a heaver blacksmithing hammer and holds the handle in one hand and the head in the other.  "Who's askin' and for what purpose?  We don't gossip around these parts without good cause.  Might end up on the wrong end of a sword if you say the wrong thing."  She clearly looks to be on the defensive by the question.  The other orclsh woman also stops what she's doing and stare at the trio.

Maris steps up to a position beside Aekalos and lays a hand lightly upon the hilt of her sword.  Erast cerfully stays a smidgen to the outside of the door just in case.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 25, 2007)

Raising his hands, Aekalos smiles disarmingly as he says, “No offense meant ladies, I was just curious if there were any dangers travellers should look out for. I take it by that statement, that there is something in the surrounding countryside we should try to avoid...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 25, 2007)

The women, who apparently by their actions have not clearly thought their initial reaction through very well, look to one another and then smile sheepishly.  The one who originally spoke offers up the next line.  "Um, no.  We haven't heard nor seen nothing around these parts that should make a bunch of nice travelers fear the roads.  And if especially curious travelors are interested in making sure they see nothing, they'll make sure to be on the road headed west to Bacrothen after sundown."  The other woman adds, "Because we don't ever hear anything suspicious about the road west of hear and especially never after dark."

Maris leans a bit over to Aekalos and whispers very softly.  "Strange women.  You think they're playing with a full deck between 'em?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 26, 2007)

“Thank you ladies, I’ll keep that in mind. Good day to you,” Aekalos smiles. Turning towards Maris as he turns to leave, he leans in slightly and whispers, “Oh probably, though they likely think themselves more cunning than they are.”

Collecting Errast as they leave the building, Aekalos shuts the door and leads them some distance away before he adds in hushed tones, “Well, I believe they’ve just confirmed what I’d heard before coming here. You see, I was told I would find the orcs to the south of the road past Janston, or they'd be finding me. I suppose I should have guessed they’d be more active at night. So, if we can find their camp tonight, it might be possible to slip in and get what I came for, while they’re out waiting for travellers along the road. Hmm, if the women were trying to set us up for an ambush, perhaps they’ll send someone out to the orc camp and we can follow them...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Erast adds, "Then you suspect as I do that their antics were the poorly devised ploys of the musclebound-feeble-minded?"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 26, 2007)

“Well, I don’t know if being musclebound is the cause, as many people think they are more cunning than they actually are,” Aekalos chuckles. “So let’s watch the blacksmith’s shop for a while, and see what happens.” Finding somewhere to sit where he can watch the shop surreptitiously, Aekalos decides to mask their watching under the guise of taking a break and eating a little food.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 26, 2007)

Maris readily joins in with the partaking of food.  As she nibbles a little bite, her stomach rumbles quite loudly.  "No worries, of course."

Erast allows Maris and Aekalos to enjoy food together and he rests about fifteen feet further away from the shop, enjoying a small grassy spot in the sunlight.

After a bit of time - about an hour, given the track of the sun across the sky - a large being in a thick, heavy cloak steps out of the forest from the south and begins to slowly walk through one of the local farmer's fields.  The being is considerably larger than any of the three, and a bit larger than the women in the smithy.  He appears to be carrying some type of walking stick in his hand and there is a long bulge under his cloak on his left side.  There is an occasional glint that comes from the bottom of the walking stick.

For the first few steps, he seems to be unaware of Aekalos and his friends although they have taken no precaution to hiding.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 27, 2007)

Aekalos continues to sit and rest, talking with Maris, apparently ignorant of the being emerging from the forest, though he keeps a watch on it from the corner of his eye.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 27, 2007)

The figure stops midfield as he first takes note of the trio, but continues to walk after only a pause for a second.  As he draws closer to the party his size becomes even more impressive.  He snorts in the general direction of the threesome as he approaches the back of the smithy from behind.  Assuming nobody stops him, he heads inside without so much of a word to the party.  Once inside, there seems to be a startled reaction in the smithy by the two women and the shutters over the two ventilation windows snap shut.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 27, 2007)

When the being snorts, Aekalos looks up, a surprised look on his face, but does nothing to stop the creature... though he does watch it curiously as it continues to the smithy. Once the creature has gone inside he turns to Maris, “So, that’s an orc? I’ve never seen one in person before. They’re quite big aren’t they...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 27, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]The figure was completely covered head to foot in the thick cloak, hence why it was not described.  Just so you know.[/Sblock]

Erast replies, "Pig-nose, or at least now you understand why I call them that.  In truth, that wasn't so much a snort like a pig much but their form of grunting - or even mumbling.  But it sure sounds swinish to me!"

From inside the building there is a sloud slam - as if a body was flung so as to crash into the wall of the blacksmith shop.  One of the woman shouts in her only pseudo-feminine voice, "No!  Not today!"


----------



## unleashed (Jan 28, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Yes, I realised. That’s why Aekalos questioned whether it was an orc.[/SBLOCK]Turning towards Errast, Aekalos remarks, “I suppose so, though I imagine the look of the orcish nose has something to do with your name for them too,” before allowing his gaze to drift towards the smithy again.

Nodding towards the smithy, at the loud crash and shouting, he adds, “Well, that doesn’t sound too friendly. Though I guess those two can take care of themselves, and likely wouldn’t appreciate assistance if it was offered. It makes me wonder though, what’s not happening today... though perhaps I don't want to know,” Aekalos chuckles, winking at Maris.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 28, 2007)

Maris had her hand on the hilt of her sword, but when Aekalos speaks she relaxes her grip and sits back.  "Indeed, perhaps we don't want to know..."

From their position, a deep voice can be partially understood coming from inside the smithy.  Assuming there are only three people in the smithy, the voice is deep enough to not be from the two women.  "Don't move ... ... nobody dies ... ... ... demands revenge ... payment."


----------



## unleashed (Jan 29, 2007)

“Though it’s certainly sounding less friendly in there by the moment...” Aekalos adds, his hand briefly caressing the hilt of his own blade as he sits forward, listening intently for any further words or sounds. If at any time he sees or hears the door or windows opening, he quickly resumes his previous relaxed position.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 29, 2007)

Several more moments pass, and the windows and door seem securely shut.  There are a few more brief sounds of struggle inside the blacksmith shop.  Then, there is a rapid succession of metal striking the wooden floor.  But for the most part the voices of the women and the deeper voice of the figure have gone quiet.


----------



## unleashed (Jan 30, 2007)

Once things quieten down, Aekalos sits back and reaches for his waterskin, taking a sip as he returns to his previous posture of surreptitious watching.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 30, 2007)

Only a short five minutes later - with no great sound coming from the blacksmith shop - the cloaked figure thrusts open the door and exits.  It emits a bit of a satisfied growl in the direction of the party, although there is almost an appreciative tone to the sound.  He immediately turns and begins to head off across the field in the direction that he had originally come.  The thick robes do not show any sign of volience.

The blacksmith shop continues to be silent as the door swings closed once more.  The windows remain shut.  Maris looks to Aekalos.  "Curious?  Or do we wait it out a bit more?


----------



## unleashed (Jan 31, 2007)

“Oh, I was curious enough before, just a little concerned about being sprung spying by the big one there,” Aekalos says, nodding towards the cloak figure as he heads across the field, “Let’s go take a look, Maris. Errast, if you wouldn’t mind keeping an eye on our large friend there, I’d appreciate it.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 31, 2007)

Erast turns around to partially face the right direction and places a small blade of grass between his teeth.  "Check."

When Aekalos and Maris arrive at the door to the smithy, there is a muffled sound of hurried action inside.  Upon opening the door, the sight is ghastly.  All of the smithing tools that had been laying on the workbench are scattered around the workbench on the floor.  It is as if they were simply pushed all at once.  Most of the rest of the smithy seems to be in order except for one of the women.

One of the women is laying in an akward position under the window to the left (far side of the building from where Aekalos was sitting).  She does not move as the party opens the door.  Her back is straight against the wall as if she is sitting down, but she is also slightly leaning to the right.  Her shoulder is braced against the side of a crate and her head is bend against her left shoulder as the right side of her face is slumped against the edge of the crate.

The other woman is in a very disheveled posture.  She has had a good deal of her protective smithing clothing ripped from her body, but she has had enough time to fix the clothing that she had underneath the thick leather (because this is a family show!).

The woman turns as Aekalos and Maris open the door.  "Please!  Check on my sister.  Bahlrick tossed her aside so that she wouldn't get in the way when he ... me!"  Her sentence is incomplete, as if her mind refuses to admit the proper words that belong where the ommission occured.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 1, 2007)

“I didn’t think it’d go this far...” Aekalos sighs, nodding to the disheveled woman and rushing over to her sister. First checking to see if she’s breathing, he then does his best to try and discern any injuries she has... if she’s alive.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 1, 2007)

The woman looks to Aekalos with a bit of sympathy.  "It's not your fault.  I was ... gagged.  My sister was not able to call for help.  And he was ... quiet, for an orc.  There was nothing to be done."

The woman under the windo seems to be alive, although knocked into a deep sleep - perhaps even a coma.  There is no way of telling if it is magical or sheer trauma from the impact with the side of the wall.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 1, 2007)

Not realising he’d spoken quite so loudly, Aekalos just nods in response.

Taking up his waterskin, he splashes some water on the unconscious womans face, hoping to awaken her in the least physical manner he can think of for the moment.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 1, 2007)

Noting Aekalos' desire to help the female under the window, Maris moves to the side of the orc who is struggling to clothe herself appropriately again.  "Here, let me help you."

The woman under the window does not respond to the water, although her condition does not seem to worsen for it, either.

The woman beside Maris calls out to Aekalos, "By the gods ... is she alright?"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 2, 2007)

“Well she’s breathing, but I don’t know what exactly is wrong with her... though she does seem to have hit the wall rather hard,” Aekalos replies, looking back towards Maris and the other woman, before trying to get the woman against the wall into a more comfortable position.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 2, 2007)

The woman appears better dressed, and she comes over to give Aekalos a hand.  "If you wouldn't mind letting her lay on her back ... if she's breathing she should eventually come around.  It's hard to tell if anything is broken, though."

Assuming Aekalos agrees, the unconscious woman is laid flat out along the floor to recouperate.  The other woman kneels beside her and begins to stroke the unconscious woman's arm.  "Thanks," the woman manages to mutter.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 2, 2007)

Aekalos nods and helps to lay the woman on her back. “Well, we’ll leave you now, if you have no further need of our assistance,” he adds, standing and giving the pair room.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 2, 2007)

The woman looks up to Aekalos and says, "Unless any of you can heal her with magic, I'm not sure that there is much else that can be done.  What has happened to me has happened before.  I will be alright.  If my sister is breathing then all I can do is make her comfortable and hope.  Thank you, once again."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 3, 2007)

“There’s no need to thank us... we’ve done little enough thus far,” Aekalos replies, looking contrite. “As for healing, while I have no ability with healing magics myself, I do have this,” he adds with a smile, removing a vial from his pouch. Kneeling beside the unconscious woman, he takes the stopper from the vial, before tilting her head up slightly and slowly pouring the contents of the healing potion into her mouth, making sure she swallows it all.

[SBLOCK=OOC]That’s one of Aekalos' CLW potions just in case you forgot he had them... like I did. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 3, 2007)

The woman slowly opens her eyes as the magic courses over her, healing much of what apeared to be wrong.  She moves slightly, revealing that she is still quite stiff.  She speaks softly, her voice fading in and out with regard to volume.  "Am I dead?  I feel so strange ... so warm."  The other woman and Maris snicker innocently and the woman's remark.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 3, 2007)

“No, not dead... the feeling is likely the remnants of healing magic coursing through your body,” Aekalos remarks, smiling as he recalls the first time he felt such magic within his own body.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 3, 2007)

The woman on her back looks up to Aekalos and smiles.  "You don't look like what I imagine a priest to look like.  But thanks."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 3, 2007)

“Well, that suits me fine, as I’m no priest,” Aekalos chuckles, lifting the now empty vial into view as he adds, “I’m just a man who happened to have a healing potion on hand, and fortunately it seems to have mended most of your injuries.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 3, 2007)

The woman who had not been knocked unconscious adds with a grateful smile on her face, "Well, thankfully my sister is not a complex person, or there would have been much more to heal!  Thank you, sir.  You have done much here, although you seem to think it little."

Aekalos only now notices that Maris has left his side and moved closer to the door.  She seems to be standing as as entry, but she is clearly allowing Aekalos to have this moment himself.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 4, 2007)

“A healing potion and assistance after the fact... well I suppose it’s more than a little, but I generally expect more of myself than that. Your thanks though are appreciated nevertheless,” Aekalos smiles. “Well, we’d best be on our way, before people get the idea we’re discussing things better not discussed.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 4, 2007)

The woman who had been unconscious lays her head back on the flloor, as if she grew a bit faint.  "Oh, please.  If you want to talk something other than after the fact, you should've showed up about a year and a half ago.  I just thank the gods that either that muscle-bound thug is sterile or the gods hate him enough to not want to deal with his offspring.  Ignorant fullblood."

The other woman shushes her sister.  "They don't need to know our whole life story, sister.  Say thank you and let them be on their way.  Their kindness has already been undeserved.  And we best let them go."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 4, 2007)

Standing, Aekalos shrugs, “Well, I can’t be everywhere at once.” Though instead of leaving immediately, he takes a seat on a nearby crate as he adds, “I don’t mind listening though, if you’ve a story to tell. I just thought we’d get out of your way, because, well, you said before that you could end up on the wrong end of a sword if you say the wrong thing around here... and we wouldn’t want to cause you any more trouble than you currently have.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 5, 2007)

The woman who had not been unconscious replies, "No, I don't think that's what she meant.  She wasn't blaming you for not being here.  She was more saying that there isn't really any need to worry about being after the fact.  It's not like this was the first.  Anyway, we probably shouldn't keep you.  You are right what you say about saying the wrong thing.  I know I've already said too much already."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 6, 2007)

Standing Aekalos says, “We’ll go then. Good luck to you... I’m sorry we couldn’t do more,” before collecting Maris and heading back over to Errast.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 6, 2007)

The woman nods and returns her attention to her downed sister.

Outside the smithy, Erast looks up and says, "The big pig-nose just left.  Didn't care about you two or me or nothing.  Must not have seen us as a threat, if I know anything about their society."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 7, 2007)

“Yes, like most thugs, he probably ignored us as we didn’t interfere with his business,” Aekalos remarks. “Do you think he thinks little enough of us to notice if we follow him?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 7, 2007)

Maris smiles and lays a gentle hand on the hilt of her sword, obviously in anticipation.

Erast shakes his head disapprovingly.  "You know what they say about the hunter becoming the hunted.  I also need not draw any analogy about the dangers of convincing something who thinks that you are not a threat about the fact that you actually are a threat!"


----------



## unleashed (Feb 7, 2007)

“I guess it would be safer trying to find their camp without following that brute. Well, let’s push on towards Eberdeen then, at least until we’re out of sight of the majority of Janston, and then strike out west... hopefully their camp won’t be too hard to locate going that way,” Aekalos remarks, adding with a grin as he holds out a hand, “Up you get, my cautious friend.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 7, 2007)

Erast takes the hand and stands up, his light frame easily lifted off of the ground.  As they head out of town, Aekalos can see one of the women looking out at the window watching them go.  She doesn't look anxious, just curious or interested.  She waves briefly when she sees that Aekalos can spot her.

It doesn't take long to get far enough away from Janston.  To the west lies a thin forest, although the further west the more thick it appears to get.  It does not look like a particularly challenging place to head through.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 8, 2007)

Aekalos waves back and smiles when he sees the woman, before turning his attention back to the road.

Once they’re out of sight of Janston, Aekalos leads them west towards the forest. “Well, that doesn’t seem too rugged, and it might even allow us to get close to their camp undetected. I just hope it isn’t too well concealed, as we might walk right past it if the forest gets too thick.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 9, 2007)

Erast looks to the forest with a bit of skepticism.  "Off the beaten path, then?  Well, good thing my shoes have sturdy soles."  Maris gives him a look out of the corner of her eye and the look is not necessarily one of approval.

The party travels slowly for the better part of an hour before they come across what appears to be a well used path heading north.  The ground has been trampled solid by many feet from many occasions, but the feet always seem to be headed north and south.  There are a few thin lines in the ground as if a cart is occasionally up or down the path.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 9, 2007)

“You could just wait here if you’d like Errast, and we’ll come back for you,” Aekalos chuckles, “though I’d think you’d have walked almost everywhere by now.”

“Well, this looks promising,” Aekalos remarks, when they find the path, “Let’s follow it and see where it leads... at least until we hear or see something which makes us believe it’s no longer safe to do so.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 9, 2007)

Maris chuckles with Aekalos at his comment, Erast gives a pleasant smile before answering.  "I have been many places, but I try to stay where the roads are solid.  I prefer to go where people have paved civiliazation into already."

[Sblock=OOC]I realize the conversation is stretched over the journey ... but, that's why this is fantasy! 

Also, north or south along the path.  I think earlier I said the trail runs north, but what I meant was north/south.  From the descriptions, Aekalos could reason that the ambush location is likely to the north, the orc village may well be to the south.  Just in case my direction-giving skill is poor.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 10, 2007)

“Really... where’s the fun in that! The best things are often found off the beaten path,” Aekalos grins.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Actually that bit would have taken place before they headed off towards the forest, but since we jumped from there straight to the forest path I had to put in somewhere, as it was just too good an opportunity to waste to poke fun at Errast.  Don’t worry, I’ve held two conversations at a time before in the same message... and with different people at that.  BTW are we going with Errast or Erast, as it’s changed from the first to the second as we’ve progressed?

As for direction, south then. I thought I’d taken them too far south there for a minute when you said the path headed north and not north/south.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 10, 2007)

Errast smiles, "And the most dangerous..."

After walking for another half hour south on the trail, signs of organized life begin to appear.  Many of the trees are marked with scratches and claw marks.  A few of the trees have been cut clean with axes and saws in a lumbering attempt.  However, the south wind brings the most obvious sign of some type of civilization ahead.  The smell of excrement carries through the air.

[Sblock=OOC]Well, it should be Errast with a double "r."  What we have there is a case of the finger being faster than the keyboard and my double "r" is n't registered by the computer.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 11, 2007)

Aekalos chuckles, “Sadly that’s only too true at times...”

Once the smell reaches them, Aekalos stops and says, “Well, it seems like it’s time to leave the path behind and proceed a little more cautiously, using whatever cover the trees can provide for us,” before heading into the trees a way from the path and continuing southward.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 11, 2007)

The trio advances slowly, with Errast staying several yards back from Maris and Aekalos.  After creeping forward for about ten minutes they come upon a significant orc-made clearing in the thinner woods.  So far, they have managed to escape detection, although one of the major dangers is that most of the trees are thinner trees like birch and ash.  There are few thick trees like oaks to hide behind.

The clearing seems to have very little organizational mind behind its construction.  Houses are set up at almost any angle compared to others around it.  Most of the houses seem to be of a stone and mud construction - almost a makeshift adobe.  The rooves look to be made of a grass and mud mixture.

About the only thing that does look planned is a large fire pit in the center of the village.  Although it is difficult to see the pit completely on account of the weird angles of the houses, there do look to be several skeletons lying around the fire pit.  It is unclear as to wether or not the skeletons are human or animal remains.  

There appears to be several large wooden tripods constructed on opposite sides of the pit.  Between each pair of tripods, a long thin wooden rod rests across the tripods (and therefore across the pit).  Next to the tripods on the far side of the pit there are several platforms that look big enough to have several people stand on at the same time.

As far as population, there are only a few orcs milling about.  Those that are outside seem to be sharpening weapons and dressing various hides - some of which could well be aromor.  What looks to be strange is that about half of the houses have goblins chained outside the front door.  The goblins seem to be on leashes that extend from their necks to the front doors of the house which has it chained.  None of the goblins are making any noise whatsoever.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 11, 2007)

“Hmm, I wonder if the houses with the goblins chained to the doors are where they keep prisoners... if so this is going to be a little harder than I’d hoped,” Aekalos muses as they study the camp. “I should be able to slip in easily enough though, once I’ve had a few minutes to examine their gear and appearance, so I can match it closely enough. I hope my inability to speak or understand the orcish language won’t cause me too much trouble...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 11, 2007)

Maris replies, "But, you don't even look like an orc!"

Errast ignores his partner's comment and says, "But I do speak the orcish tongue.  I do not know if that helps, though.  I do not look like an orc, either."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 12, 2007)

“No, not yet... but I will, when I’m ready to go,” Aekalos replies with a grin, before turning to Errast, “So do you think you can teach me a few common orcish words and phrases, Errast... enough to get me by if I’m challenged?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 12, 2007)

Errast smiles.  "Actually, if you can give me some peace and quote for less than a half an hour without making me worry about intrusions from the pig-noses, I can let you understand what's being spoken to you.  But you would have to touch the speaker.  As for speaking your own, i could probably give you a few phrases.  But do you actually think that the members of this tribe would realize that they don't recognize you?  It isn't like this is Partuss or anything."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 13, 2007)

“So you do have a few tricks after all, Errast!” Aekalos chuckles, “Well, I’m hoping not to run into any orcs directly if things go to plan, but I might want a few phrases to fool the goblins with, if I’m going to get a look in those houses they’re chained to. Just in case they actually have something to say... I doubt it, but you never know...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 13, 2007)

Errast smiles.  "Oh, I get it now!  You are hoping to play bulldog and intimidate them with a few phrases.  I understand.  I imagine I can teach you how to say a few slang and insults, if that's what you are looking for."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 14, 2007)

Aekalos grins, “Yep, that’s the plan, as I imagine the orcs won’t be tricked by my appearance, and as you say a few slang terms and insults will likely do for the goblins. Though a quick run through some common orcish words, so I can get an idea of what’s being said might be helpful as well... just in case I hear some orcs coming.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 15, 2007)

Errast replies, "Yeah, I can teach you to recognize a few.  But if you try and speak some, they'll know you're a fake immediately, most likely."


----------



## unleashed (Feb 15, 2007)

‘Well, let’s hope it doesn’t come to that then, as my disguise should be rather convincing, they usually are anyway... though best to be as prepared as possible,” Aekalos smiles. “So let’s get this crash course in orcish going, shall we,” he adds, moving a short distance away from the camp with Errast, while leaving Maris to keep watching.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 16, 2007)

It takes Errast almost a half an hour to teach Aekalos a few greetings, a few slang, and a few generic phrases.

[Sblock=OOC]Shall we say orcish for ...

"Hello."
"Yes, sir."
"Get out of my way."
"Now."
"Pathetic weakling."
"Small brow."
"Thin boned."
"Half breed."

and a few other specific ones Aekalos may ask for.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Feb 16, 2007)

“Thanks Errast, that should suffice. Now to wait for he best time to try this daring rescue of mine,” Aekalos chuckles, waiting until it nears dusk to slip into his magical disguise. Hoping the changing light will hamper the orcs a little, as he can certainly use all the advantages he can get.

[SBLOCK=OOC]And the orcish equivalents for...
“get over here”
“who are you”
“prisoner”
“slave”[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 18, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]
Sounds good.  Rolling a few random encounters ....

1 out of 3, not too bad.[/Sblock]

As Aekalos and the party wait for dusk, they are able to avoid being spotted by two passing orcs.  The orcs look as tough they are preparing to move out as some kind of band.  The orcs came out of different buildings within the camp and moved apst the location of the party moving north.

The third orc to pass by suddenly spots the party as they try to hide from him and let him go.  He draws his weapon as he takes just a moment to investigate further.  It looks like Aekalos and his companions could likely retreat and get away or close immediately and try to take him before he sends up an alarm.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 19, 2007)

Ever the bold one, Aekalos draws his rapier and lunges at the orc, trying to drop it before it raises an alarm.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 20, 2007)

Aekalos steps up, but the orc is able to draw his weapon and parry the strike in time.

Inspired by Aekalos' miss, the orc doesn't call for help this round.  The orc returns the blow, and strikes at Aekalos successfully.

[Sblock=Damage]Aekalos takes 6.[/Sblock]

Maris draws her blade and joins the fight, getting into a flanking position with Aekalos on the other side.  Her blow is a clean one and strikes the orc hard, but he is not out.

Errast stays hidden, not wanting to draw attention to himself.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 20, 2007)

*7/13 hp; AC 14*

Reeling a little from the blow, but feeling he has an advantage now that Maris is distracting the orc, Aekalos strikes again, taking the time to pick a vital spot to drive his rapier into.

[SBLOCK=OOC]+3 melee (incl. flanking) [1d6+1 +1d6 SA; 18-20/x2; piercing; rapier][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 22, 2007)

Aeaklos nails the orc hard through the orc's right shoulder, and the creature falls over from pain.  He's certainly not dead, although for the moment he's a bit incapacitated.  Given a few seconds, however, and if he comes to his senses the pain may cause him to cry out.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 22, 2007)

Stepping in, Aekalos attempts to smack the orc in the head with the guard of his rapier, trying to knock it unconscious.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 23, 2007)

The blow is successful.  While the orc doesn't look to be in any great danger of dying, it also no longer appears to be in any danger of crying out for the next few minutes.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 23, 2007)

Tying up and gagging the orc, Aekalos gets Maris to help him move it away from where the battle took place. Glad he has the chance to get a closer look at an orc, so he can better approximate their features with his _disguise self_ spell, he studies the orc closely while he waits.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Feb 27, 2007)

Maris helps Aekalos move the body so that it can be done as quietly as possible.  Aeaklos is uninterrupted once he begins to study the orc before casting the spell.


----------



## unleashed (Feb 28, 2007)

“Okay, now to see whether I can pull this off,” Aekalos remarks, before casting his _disguise self_ spell to assume a similar appearance to that of the downed orc. “So, how do I look?” he asks, trying to sound more like an orc too.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 3, 2007)

Errast snickers.  "You don't sound much like an orc."

Maris cuts his speech off, "But your disguise is smashing!  If Errast is right, so long as you don't talk much you should be fairly successful."

Indeed, with the ability to study the downed orc, Aekalos' disguise turned out quite well.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 4, 2007)

“Well, I haven’t had much of a chance to hear orcs speak, so I’m not surprised,” Aekalos chuckles, changing his voice again to something somewhat deeper and more brutish, before he continues, “As Maris says though, as long as I don’t talk much, I should be good. Well, time to go see what there is to see.”

Aekalos looks for a place to enter the village unobserved by other orcs, near the building where the goblins are tied to the doors, as he figures that the best place to start his search for Ella.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 5, 2007)

Aekalos is able to to find what seems to be a decent path into the village.  As he comes into the outskirts (assuming that he is trying to be quite but not overly "sneaky" so as to seem suspicious) he can get a good glimpse of one of the goblins.  The poor creature's wrists are chained together with an 18" chain and this particular creature is chained to a post near the front door by way of a collar around its neck.  The collar is resting slightly below a healed gash that looks to have been once cut perpendicular to the creature's throat.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 5, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]No, not trying to be sneaky, just generally trying to enter the village observed by as few of it’s inhabitants as possible.[/SBLOCK]Noting the goblin’s state, Aekalos assumes the creatures are treated quite harshly, so he doesn’t even acknowledge it as he strides up to the door and tries to enter.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 5, 2007)

The goblin moves away, but doesn't make any sound as he slinks as far away from Aekalos as possible on his leash.  In total, it appears as though this particular goblin is on a five foot leash.

The door creaks open, and there doesn't seem to be any sort of locking mechanism for the door anyway.  Inside the rough structure is a simple mat of grasses for sleeping and what appear to be some rough (and horribly unclean) changes of clothing.  The clothing is heavily soiled with brown stains and stink of manure and compost.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 8, 2007)

Exiting the structure Aekalos pulls the door behind him in apparent annoyance, though he tries to time it so the door doesn’t bang too loudly, and strides off towards another similar structure to repeat the process.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Aekalos will repeat the process a few more times, pretty much as above, if he finds no one within. If you want to move things along a little that is.  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 9, 2007)

The next cabin that Aekalos reaches is also empty.  The goblin chained to the front door moves away as far as possible, just like the last.

The third cabin reveals something different.  There are two young orcs playing a game on the floor.  They look startled to look up and spot Aekalos in orc for.  They shout something, but Aekalos doesn't recognize any of the words.  They don't look particularily alarmed, just startled.

The orcling on the right quickly tries to hide the object they were playing with.  It appears to have been a long bone of a foot or so in length.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 9, 2007)

Aekalos shakes his head and ignores the attempt to hide the object, leaving in the same manner as he has previously. Finding the orc children has thrown him a little, but he decides to persist and searches a few more cabins with goblins out front to see what he finds.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 9, 2007)

As Aekalos takes a closer look, he finds a few more empty cabins.  At each time, none of the goblins make any noise and pull away from him in absolute fear.

Quite literally as he's coming out of the second cabin, he is able to hear two voices coming through the village near to the cabin that he is searching.  He has a chance to try and get out of the cabin and try to hide among the buildings or duck back inside.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 9, 2007)

Preferring not to be trapped, should the voices be heading to the building he’s in, Aekalos tries to get out of the cabin and hide among the buildings.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 10, 2007)

Aekalos seems to have luck on his side.  Not only is he able to escape the building undetected, but he is able to evade the orcs.  They would have trapped him in the building - they entered the cabin Aekalos just exited.  They seem to be talking, and in a bit of a hurry, too.  Aekalos does not understand much of the language.

As Aekalos ducks out of the building he is able to spot a glimpse of the center of the village.  There is a flat wooden table that is about six feet square resting on small makeshift stone legs.  He cannot see much more than that without creeping closer.

[Sblock=OOC]Just so that you know, that was a foregone event.  Regardless of what you would have chosen, the orcs were heading into the cabin.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 10, 2007)

His sense of curiosity awakened by the glimpse of something different, Aekalos creeps closer to see what the wooden table is for.

[Sblock=OOC]







			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> Just so that you know, that was a foregone event.  Regardless of what you would have chosen, the orcs were heading into the cabin.



OOC: Yes, I expected as much. So I approached the situation with, what would be the worst thing that could happen to Aekalos now, and acted accordingly. [/Sblock]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 10, 2007)

Aekalos is able to see as he gets closer that the dark wood that makes up the table is not so much dark wood (although it is a darker wood) but actually it is a mixture of dried blood stain mingling with the dark wood.  As he moves closer, he is able to distinguish that there have been several overlapping stains.

Surprisingly, outside of the conversation of the two orcs - which is substantially quiet while they are in the cabin - the only other sound that Aekalos is confronted with is the jingling of chain as goblins silently flee from Aekalos as soon as they spot him.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 11, 2007)

_A communal butchering table or something else... Aekalos ponders upon seeing the blood stained table... hmm, no point wondering too much about it now, as that won’t getting me any closer to finding Ella._

With no better lead currently than searching every building in the village, Aekalos steps up on the table and looks around to see if there are any different structures where prisoners might be held, hoping to shorten his search a little.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 11, 2007)

As Aekalos steps closer to the table he can see that indeed there are fresh blood stains upon the table.  Given the size of the stain, it couldn't have been pretty.

Looking around the village, there are few discrepencies in the buildings.  A few of the buildings don't have goblins out front and there are two buildings within view that have two doors - each with a pair of goblins.  None of the buildings look particularily guarded or even locked for that matter.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 11, 2007)

Figuring he might as well try something different, Aekalos heads toward one of the building with a pair of goblins.

[SBLOCK=OOC]You are going to warn me when the duration of his _disguise self_ spell is close to ending, right. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 11, 2007)

The building that Aekalos moves towards indeed results in a difference.  There is hushed talking inside.  Aekalos is able to pick out the word "pathetic" used a few times, assuming that he heard correctly.  The rest of the words are lost on him.  It sounds as though there are at least three orcs inside.

As Aekalos most likely assumes, the goblins slink away from him, rattling their chains.  Shortly after the chains of the goblins rattle, the talking grows considerably hushed.

[Sblock=OOC]Sure.  But Aekalos doesn't really seem to be wanting to move slowly, so he's able to cover a fair amount of ground since he doesn't have to duck in and out of shadows.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 11, 2007)

Guessing now what the goblins are for, a system to warn those inside the buildings that someone is approaching, Aekalos continues past that particular building and heads for one without goblins. As he passes one of the goblins he growls at it with some confidence, in orcish, now that he’s heard orcs speak, “Get out of my way, small brow,” and makes a halfhearted swing at the creature, which is not aimed to connect.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Okay. Just wanted to make sure before it came up. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 11, 2007)

The goblin ducks and scampers away.  This goblin's silence is like that of all the others.

As Aekalos swings, the door to the cabin open and the orc shouts something that Aekalos doesn't understand a word of.  The orc's face doesn't look angry or irritated, although the orc is intent on making eye contact and holding the stare if Aekalos chooses to return the eye contact.  He seems to be waiting for a response as his body leans out the door.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 12, 2007)

Aekalos meets the orc’s stare briefly, before dropping his eyes slightly and adding a guttural, “Yes, sir,” while shuffling his feet, impatient to be on his way.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 12, 2007)

As Aekalos heads away, he comes to the realization that it might be wise to at least begin to head back to where Maris and Errast are waiting.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 13, 2007)

Heading back to where the others are waiting, Aekalos takes a different route out of the village before returning to his companions, in the hopes of catching a glimpse of something useful after finding no real hint of where the orcs might hold prisoners thus far.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 14, 2007)

When Aekalos returns to the site, he is confronted with an odd sight.  Errast is holding his hand out as if he just finished casting a spell.  The half-orc woman from the blacksmith shop stands opposed to him about 10 feet away.  Maris is laying upon the ground in the middle of them, and she does not appear to be breathing or moving at all.

Errast takes note of Aekalos and speaks.  He appears to be talking loud enough to reveal his distress but not so loud as to alert anyone in the orc village.  "Help me, Aekalos.  This woman repays your kindness by slaughtering Maris in an attempt to earn the favor of the orcs!"

The half-orc froths at the mouth and spits as she speaks in return.  "Me repay him by killing the woman?  Luckily for him I followed you all because I knew you would get into trouble and I wanted to help.  I did not expect the trouble to to be brought by you, mage!  You killed her, and only fight me because I know the truth."

Errast has a few decent cuts, some of which look like defensive wounds.  The half-orc woman (the one who wasn't knocked out, for what it's worth) has a mildly bloodied sword.  Her clothes appear to have been lightly burned with either fire or acid, and these burns were not present when Aekalos met her in the blacksmith shop.  There are only a few traces of blood along the ground, although it appears that a great shuffling of feet may have obscured anything that might have been on the ground recently.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 14, 2007)

Aekalos sighs as he looks at the scene before him. _Just what I need after the poor day I’ve had so far._

“Well, if you two will permit, I’ll just make sure she’s dead, before I sort this all out,” Aekalos declares, drawing his blade as he moves cautiously over to Maris to check her for signs of life, and to inspect her for wounds.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 14, 2007)

Errast nods.  "Oh, she's quite dead.  That pig-nose wanna be did a number on her already.  Just look at her blade!  She's viscious!  Like her and all her flesh eating brothers and sisters!

The woman simply smiles at the comment and breathes in much more deeply.  Lest this be taken for any type of relaxation, however, Aekalos notices that the grip of the handle of her weapon is clenched quite tightly and her eyes are locked onto Errast.  Although her eyes are focused on Errast, she speaks to Aekalos.  "If you choose to side with the liar, I will have repaid my service to you by warning you.  I will simply leave rather than fight the both of you."

Errast grins.  "Now that you are outmatched, you want to negotiate?  So you can go alert the village, no doubt!"

Aekalos does notice that the standoff seems to be stable as the half-orc and Errast are happy exchanging words.  He is able to check on the state of Maris, and she is indeed dead.  Her body has not gone cold, but it is definately not a temperature of the living.  Rigidity has not yet set in.  She does appear to have a fair amount of defensive wounding on her hands, arms, and chest; and the wounds appear to be made by sweeping cuts from a blade or axehead.  Some of the wounds are quite deep, deep enough to result in death.  However, Aekalos does continue to notice a distinct lack of blood on the ground underneath where it should have flowed from the defensive wounds.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 15, 2007)

Frowning as he examines Maris’ body, Aekalos takes into account all the evidence present and comes to a disturbing conclusion.

“You know there doesn’t seem to be much blood here, considering Maris’ wounds... in fact, it seems there’s barely enough blood for your own, Errast,” Aekalos remarks, glancing around as he adds, “That’s strange enough on it’s own, but on top of that my prisoner seems to be missing. Where did he go, Errast?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 15, 2007)

Errast grins as he stares at the half-orc woman.  "He woke up and used his strength to try and get away.  He broke some of the bonds that held him and I had to kill him before he alerted help.  You'll find the pig-nose about 10 yards up there."  He points in a direction opposite from the village, but it is in the direction of where the orcs were headed when they passed by earlier and took no notice of the party.  "He fell into a briar patch.  You can't see him too well until you get right up on him.  It was when I went to check on him that this pig nose wanna be jumped Maris and killed her.  She must have been watching for a while."

The half-orc woman doesn't allow her eyes to leave Errast as he speaks.  "More lies?  You insult me and then lie?  I wonder who the pig-nose truly is?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 15, 2007)

Aekalos sighs as he watches the pair, spending a moment to look for Maris’ weapons, before heading off to find his escaped prisoner.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 15, 2007)

Aekalos notices that Maris' weapons are out of her sheath and laying in a position that would indicate she may have been holding at least one before falling to the ground.

Aekalos gets about 10 feet away before hearing a few words and a scream.  Before he knows it, Aekalos finds himself engulfed in a rolling sphere of flames.

[Sblock=OOC]Reflex save: 12, no save.  8 damage taken[/Sblock]

Should Aekalos spin to look at Errast he sees him being visciously attacked by the half-orc woman.  The half orc nails Errast with a solid blow.  Errast looks to be significantly harmed - but not quite dead, yet.

[Sblock=OOC]Aekalos is up.  The rolling ball of fire does not inhibit Aekalos' movement at all.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 15, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Umm, Aekalos won’t be doing much of anything unless we retcon him using his last CLW potion earlier (which I meant to do after he took a beating from the orc they captured, but forgot), as he only has 7 hp left before the flaming sphere. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 15, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]Oh yeah.  I forgot to check his hitpoints.  Well, given that the stroy is just you and me ... I'm perfectly fine with assuming he had done so.  Hmmm.  That's a d8, right?  Dice must like you, they give you a 6 on the d8![/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 16, 2007)

*5/13 hp; AC 14*

_Damned fools! I’m almost tempted to blast them both, but it was certainly Errast who ran that flaming ball into me, and the series of events he layed out wasn’t too convincing with the evidence present..._

Turning as he’s struck, Aekalos moves away from the ball, before he targets Errast with his draconic breath... figuring the renewed combat may have given away their position anyway he throws subtlety out the window.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Move 30 feet and blast Errast with his Draconic Breath (Su) [2d6; 60 ft. line; electricity; DC 14 (Reflex half)][/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 16, 2007)

Aekalos is able to maneuver away from the flame and use his heritage to knock Errast to his knees.  Errast's body shakes and quivers as the full brunt of the strike takes hold of him.  Eventually, Errast falls over.  He is not yet dead, but his breathing is considerably slowed and worsening.

The half-orc woman raises her weapon to perform an overhead strike on Errast to finish him.  Before she does, she pauses and turns to Aekalos.  "Is he really your friend?  Or shall I finish him as he finished the female?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 16, 2007)

“Not really, they were more travelling companions than friends. Let him live for the moment though, as I’d like to find out why he’s done this if it’s at all possible. We should tie him up though,” Aekalos replies as he crosses to the pair, blade out as he looks about wearily for any sign the battle attracted orcs.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 16, 2007)

The woman looks nervously as Aekalos watches the forest around him.  "We should not stay.  You are not safe, this is a tribe of meat-eaters.  They consume the weak, and they will consume you.  You are no good for raping, obviously.  I can carry him back to my workshop, if you would like."

[Sblock=Apologies]Crap!  You know how you forgot to mention the thing about the potion?  I forgot to mention that Aekalos' spell wore off.  I hope it was obvious, since the half-orc woman spoke as though she knew Aekalos and recognized him.  If it wasn't obvious, or misguided your actions, I apologize.  It was not intentional, I just got wrapped up in pushing the story forward that I missed that detail.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 16, 2007)

“Not safe? Perhaps so, though I have walked through their village unscathed thus far, as my magic can make me look like an orc if need be. Do you know where I might find any prisoners they hold? As I must find the woman I am looking for here and rescue her, or discover what has happened to her if she is no longer living. The life of a man, falsely accused, depends on it.”

“As to bringing him back... obviously, I would prefer to keep Maris’ body from the orcs, as she did nothing but help, but my desire to question him as to his actions is gnawing at me. Perhaps his possessions might reveal something,” Aekalos adds, beginning to search Errast while he waits on a response from the half-orc woman.

[SBLOCK=OOC]That’s fine, I guessed as much by the fact that everyone present recognised him. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 16, 2007)

Aekalos is able to find about 400 gold pieces worth in varius gemstones.

[Sblock=Breakdown]1 Amethyst, 3 Rose Quartz, 5 Obsidian, and 46 gold.[/Sblock]

In addition, Aekalos finds a pocket on the inside of his cloak that is meant to keep things hidden.  Once Aekalos manages to find out how to open the pouch he finds 2 scrolls and a wand of unknown designation.

While Aekalos searches, Errast's condition deteriorates.  It does not look like he has much time left at all without much in the way of outside help or an internal miracle of stabalization.

The half-orc woman replies, "I would be suprised if she were alive.  This tribe is not known for taking prisoners.  They take dinner.  As I said earlier, the only prisoners that they will take is for raping, and it is unlikely they would keep anyone who was not at least partly orc for that.  Other races ... break ... to easily to be useful."

"I do not know where such a prisoner would be kept, however.  If I go into the village I am asking for the same fate that you witnessed earlier at my shop.  In their eyes, I am worth nothing more.  To go into their vilage would be torturous for me."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 17, 2007)

Aekalos tries to stabilise Errast as he replies. “No, don’t even give that another thought,” he remarks, as she finishes. “I wouldn’t ask you to go into the village under any circumstances, especially after what’s already happened. What you’ve said though certainly puts a wrinkle in things, as I’d hoped to bring the woman in question back as evidence the charges were false, assuming she was ever here.”

Nodding to the pile of items he’s formed, he adds, “Hmm, that wasn’t much help in locating any motive for his actions, but he won’t be able to cause as much trouble if I hold onto these. So if I want to know, I guess you will have to carry him back... assuming I can stop him from dying that is.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 17, 2007)

[Sblock=What Luck! ]On Aekalos' first attempt, Aekalos seems to do something significant.  Perhaps it is the mere presence of Aekalos' closeness that allows Errast to overcome the electrical imbalance that was still killing him.  In any respect, Errast has seemed to stabalize.

Aekalos rolld an 18 for Heal right out of the gate.  What Luck![/Sblock]

When the woman sees that Aekalos looks a little more stable she says, "So you would like me to carry him now?  Back to my shop?  If so, do not be long in returning.  My shop is watched, and bringing in a wounded man may arouse attention.  However, with most of the vilage heading north for another hunt this evening, it may yet go unnoticed.  And what of the woman?"  The half-orc female points to Maris.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 18, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I’ll assume you mean Errast is more stable. [/SBLOCK]“Well, this evening is probably my best time to search the village thoroughly then. Do you think you can carry them both? If so, I’ll stay and search a while, though the battle with Errast has shortened the time I can do so. As for returning to your shop, perhaps you could take them somewhere else?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 18, 2007)

The half-orc woman replies, "If you can carry the female, we could take them now to the south, away from the hunting parties.  There is a spot in the forest that should be safe for a little while at least."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 18, 2007)

“I can certainly try,” Aeklalos replies, resheathing Maris’ weapons, before trying to lift her. If he’s successful, he nods for the half-orc woman to lead the way and follows her.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 19, 2007)

Aekalos is able to lift the body of Maris once the half-orc woman takes some of her equipment.  He is able to carry her, but it is a slow process that isn't necessarily easy for him.  After about twenty minutes of slow walking through the forest the woman puts Errast down.  "Here we should be safe.  I will gag the spellcaster and bind his arms so his spells will not serve him.  Go, do what you need, and come back here.  Perhaps the wizard will be awake on his own by then."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 20, 2007)

Aekalos puts Maris down gently and nods, “I shouldn’t be more than half an hour, once I reach the village. So if I’m not back in a reasonable amount of time, you should probably leave and pretend you never saw any of us here,” before heading back towards the village. Disguising himself once again with magic once he’s close enough, he then begins a thorough search of the village, starting with the two double-doored buildings and anything near them.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 20, 2007)

As Aekalos reaches the village once more, the darkness has full overtaken the camp.  This allows Aekalos a certain advantage in that the necessary detail for a successful disguise is also lessened.

Arriving within the village once more, Aekalos notices that all of the goblins continue to make no verbal noise - although the rustling of chains away from Aekalos should he get too close continues where appropriate.  This time - given that that darkness has finally overtaken the land - many of the goblins retreat to small holes underneath the cabins.  The holes are almost like tiny burrows, barely large enough to hold a goblin curled up in the fetal position.

As Aekalos heads toward the larger cabins with the double doors, a wind gusts up and blows a small amount of ash off of the central stone.  It looks as though it hasn't been too many days since a communal dinner was prepared last.

The cabin that had several orcs talking within it before is now empty, except for the goblins out front.  Should Aekalos investigate inside, he finds a few racks of well worn weapons.  Some of the weapons have broken handles of blades that are clearly in need of sharpening.  Most of the weapons hanging from the wall are in used - but functional - condition.  There is no lack of orc double axes hanging from the walls.  Most of the weapons that are neither double axes or throwing axes look like simple polearms of the glaive variety.

There is one other building nearby that has two doors and a pair of goblins outside.  By the looks and sounds of it, this building is also empty for the time being.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 20, 2007)

Aekalos moves quickly to the second building with two doors to see what’s kept inside.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Hmm, doesn’t matter now, but you do realise Aekalos was waiting until around dusk to enter the village originally right.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 20, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]No, actually, that's preferred.  I had the whole post typed up as though it was dark ... and then I had this whole nagging hint at the back of my head that you wouldn't have Aekalos working that late.  So, I second guessed myself and changed it all without going back and checking.

So, you're OOC Sblock simply confirms that my first instinct was right and I shouldn't listen to suspicions.

FWIW, I edited the prior post to fit in the beter time of day, since it was my original desire and you commented.[/Sblock]

The second cabin looks to be one of preparation.  There are several dark cloaks.  In fact, it appears that the cloaks are made of a heavy hide and have been intentionally blacked - either by flame or ash.  The insides of the hoods and sleeves (and perhaps further if Aekalos desires to pick one up and investigate) are a deep rich red in color.  The color is that of blood, and it is an unusual color for leather.

There are several steel chains and a few pairs of manacles hanging from the wall.  The chains and manacles look well used and blackened from intense heat.  In addition to the metal ware, The piece of clothing on the top of the pile looks to be at least part of a lady's dress.  It appears to have not gone through the ritual tearing process that most of the smaller pieces near the bottom have had happen to them.  Most of the pieces toward the bottom have been torn into long strips to make it easier to wrap them around a torch.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 21, 2007)

Fearing the worst, after speaking with the half-orc female and everything else he’s seen here, Aekalos takes the piece of clothing which seems to be part of a lady’s dress, hoping it might be enough to help the sailors free their captain if he can find nothing more... assuming it’s even from the woman he’s looking for. Putting it in his pack, Aekalos makes a quick search of the room, paying special attention to the area near the manacles in case something was dropped, before heading out to examine some other structures, even though hope is fading that Ella is still here. Feeling he can’t rightly leave, until he can find no further evidence of a woman’s presence.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 21, 2007)

When Aekalos grabs the material, he discovers that it is actually a dress torn in half as if hastily removed from a body.  He can easily claim both halves, however.  The manacles do not seem to show any additional evidence other than their already blackened state.

Leaving the cabin, his eyes catch a glimpse of what looks to be a bone pile.  In fact, it almost appears as though the bones have been collected after having been given to the goblins.  Most of the bones have been chewed and licked clean.  Many have been snapped in half and the marrow inside licked clean.  There are certainly human - or elven - remains in the pile, but there are no complete skeletons.  There are also a number of animal remains as well.  It even appears as if something the size of a bear has recently been consumed.

[Sblock=OOC ... Search cut short]
If you want Aekalos to search through the village through the length of the spell and don't want to keep posting that Aekalos is searching ... and searching ... and searching ... just read the next paragraph for a summary.  If you want to RP it all out, skip the next paragraph.

Aekalos is able to continue to search unhindered.  The majority of the orc village appears to be away - even a good number of the females.  As Aekalos passes by a few of the cabins, he can occasionally hear signs of children playing inside.  Should Aekalos mean to peer in on them, in each case he discovers that they are being babysat by a female orc who looks none to happy at accidentally being disturbed.  The children are usually playing games with bones.  They appear to be using knuckles of all sizes as dice, the occaisonal vertebrae in a game that sort of resembles horseshoes, and some have even files down longer leg bones into makeshift play swords and clubs and seem to be staging mock combats.  In general, though, Aekalos finds nothing specific pertaining to the missing woman.  Nor does he find anything that would give him an indication that the village had hostages or prisoners.[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Mar 21, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]That’s fine with me, as I wasn’t looking forward to making all the search posts myself, as there’s no real interaction to be had.  Though I was hoping to perhaps find a broken piece of jewellery or something that could only have come from her. I guess the dress will have to suffice though. [/SBLOCK]

Finding nothing more, Aekalos departs the village and returns cautiously, but quickly, to the place where the half-orc woman was waiting, hoping she hasn’t left yet... and that the dress is singular enough that it will clearly identify the wearer.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 21, 2007)

[Sblock=OOC]Well, for the record ... Aekalos hasn't yet discovered anything in the village that would indicate that they can work with metals.  So .... 

*SPOILER ALERT*: 

BIG HINT COMING, READ AT YOUR OWN RISK

.... I wonder what does happen to jewelry and other metals that are not in the form of weapons which can be put back to immediate use. 

*SPOILER ALERT*
[/Sblock]

The half-orc woman is waiting, and Errast is now bound and loosely gagged.  He has not yet recovered consciousness, and doesn't really appear to be going to do so any time soon.  The good news is that he isn't looking like he is worsening, either.

Aekalos' spell wears off after he leaves the village but well before he can reach the half-orc woman.  Upon seeing him she comes out from behind a tree where she had been planning an ambush should it have not been Aekalos, "He has not gotten better, and I did not want him to suffocate on the gag.  So that is why it is loose.  I assume since you are still alive and back that your search was successful?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 22, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Yes, I’d already assumed they’d bring metalwork to the half-orc smiths in Janston (wouldn’t have had any idea though if I’d instead taken the route suggested by the sailors.  ). I was just hoping there might have been more sign of Ella in the village itself, perhaps something they missed or lost when they stripped her of her possessions.[/SBLOCK]“Yes and no. I found a torn dress, but nothing else to even hint that a woman had ever been there... especially a woman from a prosperous family. Then, I think I was fortunate to find the dress in as good a condition as it was, as I found it on top of a pile of material which had been torn into long strips. Hmm, I don’t suppose the orcs have brought any jewellery to your shop recently, have they?”

“As for Errast, well if he doesn’t awaken soon, I may just have to go unsatisfied as to why he did what he did, as there’s no way I can heal him or take him with me when I leave,” Aekalos replies to the news that Errast’s condition hasn’t changed. “Perhaps I should just have left him there, after his actions...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 22, 2007)

The half-orc woman looks to Aekalos in surprise.  "You would leave him in the woods rather than kill him?"

Regarding the jewelry, the woman replies, "They do bring me jewelry - often in exchange for their repairs and to pay for new items they need made from steel.  I also think that in their mind the jewelry compensates for the other things that they do.  The metal has already been melted down and fashioned into cubes for when I need it later.  But I do have a few gemstones that don't melt down."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 23, 2007)

“Actually, I meant I shouldn’t have bothered to save him in the first place... I should just have let him go. I’ve done it now though, so I won’t just leave him to be a problem for you,” Aekalos replies to the surprised look.

He sighs when she mentions she’s already melted down the metal. “That’s a pity, as a complete piece of jewellery might have been the best indication she was there. If you don’t mind though, I’d like to take a look at the stones when we get back... perhaps one or more of them will give me the proof I need.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 28, 2007)

"You will need to take the stones?"  She looks a bit worried at mention of removing the stones.  "Although, I suppose if they were from a woman killed they should be returned."

The half-orc smiles as she looks to Errast and Maris' body.  "I could build a simple sled and pull them as far as my shop if you would like.  Perhaps by then the mage would wake up and you could make him drag the body of the woman he kiled back to the town from which you came?"


----------



## unleashed (Mar 28, 2007)

“Hmm, I don’t know... I mean you’ve surely earned them, even if those you got them from gained them by loathsome means... so I think I’ll leave that decision until I see the stones,” Aekalos offers.

“Yes, that would be a most just start to his punishment I think,” Aekalos smiles in return, as the woman suggests Errast pull the sled, “Though I wouldn’t want you to put yourself in any further danger by dragging a sled from here to your shop, unless you think it’s safe to do so. If so, well then I’d be most grateful if you would, as it will take some time for me to carry Maris all the way there.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 30, 2007)

The half-orc nods and sets to work collecting branches and leaves.  She directs Aekalos to look for a specific kind of vine that when split open can be quickly woven together to make a sturdy makeshift rope.  "I can have a little sled and some rope made up in no time - probably less than two hours.  It'll get us back to the edge of the forest around my shop - where I can get better tools and equipment.  I've been doing a bit of thinking and you may be right.  I might just have you wait at the forest's edge rather than bring you back to the workshop.  It'll be safer that way."


----------



## unleashed (Mar 30, 2007)

“Yes, well better to be safe than sorry, I’d say. I’ll go look for those vines you’ll need then...” Aekalos says, as he looks around for the vines in question.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Mar 31, 2007)

It takes a little longer for the half-orc to build the sled and bind the makeshift ropes.  However, in two and a half hours time she is ready to be on her way with the bodies in tow and Aekalos beside her.

She looks to him once he indicates he is ready to move.  "Is this what you do?  Do you hunt down captives and try to free them?  You have done this with the woman and you have come to my aid in my captivity - strange as it is.


----------



## unleashed (Mar 31, 2007)

“Oh, well I’m really just out to see the world, but when I perceive an unjust situation I feel compelled to do something to help. I guess it’s just my upbringing...” Aekalos replies nonchalantly, though he knows it also has something to do with his draconic blood.

Letting his statement hang in the air for a few seconds, Aekalos asks, “So why don’t you leave, if they continue to take advantage of you like that?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 2, 2007)

The half-orc woman replies, "And do what?  All I know how to do is to make a hot fire, melt metal, and hit things with a hammer.  Most places that have need of a blacksmith already have one."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 3, 2007)

“Well, I can’t say whether you’re right or wrong on that score, as I’ve not been through many places hereabout yet, but surely there must be a better place somewhere. I’ll keep an eye out in my travels, if you’d like a change though...” Aekalos offers with a smile.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 3, 2007)

The half-orc smiles.  "Well, I think I'd like a change, actually.  Of course, I'd also need to talk this over with my sister.  I doubt she'd want to stay. She's the prettier one - she gets used more than I do ..."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 4, 2007)

“Yes... well, the faster we’re finished here, the sooner I can begin looking for a better place for you both,” Aekalos offers, as he walks beside the woman.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 4, 2007)

A fair time later, Aekalos and the half-orc arrive back at the outskirts of the forest beside her shop.  Errast has shown no sign of awakening.  The half-orc looks down to him and then smiles.  "I can retreive some better rope and some tools to improve the sled.  Unfortuantely it does not look like your friend here is going to wake up anytime soon.  Is there anything else you would like from my shop?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 5, 2007)

“Hmm, apart from taking a look at the stones they’ve given you, I can’t really think of anything... though truth be told, I didn’t really look around your shop when I was there earlier,” Aekalos replies with a chuckle.

When she heads back to her shop, Aekalos takes the chance to examine Errast’s and Maris’ items with _detect magic_ while he waits... including the items he took from Errast earlier.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 6, 2007)

She replies, "Okay, tools and the stones, then."

Upon her departure, Aekalos is able to determine that both the scrolls and the wand (found in Errast's hidden pocket) are magical.

Upon further inspection, it appears that both Errast and Maris wore magical cloaks, and assuming he studies them long enough he gets the impression that the magic within them is mild.

Maris also carried a few potions on her.  Her sword does not appear to be magical, but it does appear to be of a fine make.

Aekalos is also able to find 3 amethyst, a jade, and a half dozen gold pieces in Maris' posession.


----------



## unleashed (Apr 8, 2007)

Putting the potions and money in his pouch for safekeeping, he leaves everything else where it is for the moment.

“Why did you do it Errast?” Aekalos mutters, as he checks on his condition.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 9, 2007)

Errast seems to be slightly better than the last time Aekalos checked on him, but he is still quite unconscious.

After a little while the half-orc woman returns with some tools and some better rope.  Her sister has returned with her.  "We can spare a little rope and a few bolts to make the sled more functional.  Any word on the wounded one?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 10, 2007)

“Hello again,” Aekalos says, as he spots her sister, “and thank you both for your assistance. Hmm, well he’s a little better, but still a long way from waking up by the look of things. Did you remember to bring the stones for me to look at?”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 10, 2007)

While the half-orc sets to work upgrading the makeshift sled, the sister nods to Aekalos' greeting and inquiry.

"I was given the stones, because my sister does not yet believe me to be ready to work."  She pulls ouf a small pouch of stones and hands them to Aekalos.  "Inside you will find several pieces of uniquely cut sardonyx and amethyst.  They might be identifiable - I hear that is what you are looking for.  You'll also find some traditionally cut quartz and garnet.  I doubt those will help you, but we do not always know the manner in which stonecutters mark their work.  So we have given them to you for your purposes in case they help.  We also received a handful of white, silver, and even black pearls ... but as they are all smooth and round I didn't bring them because I figured they would be little help.  Most pearls are nearly identical."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 11, 2007)

Aekalos tips the stones out onto his hand, and scans them thoroughly for any stonecutters marks as she speaks. When she mentions pearls, he looks up, “You’re right, the pearls would probably offer little by way of identification... a pity I can’t possibly afford to buy them from you though, as I know someone who would love them.”

[SBLOCK=OOC]Worth a shot to see if he can find a stonecutters mark.  Knowledge (local) +6, Search +4, Decipher Script +4.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 12, 2007)

The sister replies as the half-orc continues to work on the sled, "Well, they are nice pearls.  We'll likely use them to buy supplies of iron and tools, so if you find them money and would like to buy them, it's all gold to us, either way."

[Sblock=OOC]The stones laugh in Aekalos' face as he tries to identify them.  [I.E. poor roll, sorry!]
[/Sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Apr 12, 2007)

“Yes, I’m sure they are,” Aekalos remarks distractedly, looking down at the stones in his hand once again and sighing. “I can’t make out any stonecutters marks on them, but then I’ve not dealt in gemstones cut for jewellery much in the past, so perhaps I just don’t know what to look for...”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 12, 2007)

The sister replies, "Where are you headed with them?  My sister said you needed them for something important?  If it is that important, might they know someone who knows what to look for?"


----------



## unleashed (Apr 13, 2007)

“Oh, back to Partuss. I’m sure I’ll be able to find someone there, perhaps the missing girl’s father will even recognise the uniquely cut stones, it’s just that I was hoping to leave any without marks or a unique cut here with you,” Aekalos replies with a smile, tipping the stones carefully back into the pouch. “Apparently I won’t be able to do that, though I will return whatever stones I’m able to when I’m this way again.”


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Apr 13, 2007)

The sister replies, "It's alright.  You seem like an honorable man, and we do have a bit more in the stones than we truly need for the time being.  We'll manage without the stones."

The half-orc that has been working on the sled stands up and shakes some of the dust off of her.  "It's getting better, but a few more supports will help hold the weight for the journey.  It'll only ba a few more minutes."


----------



## unleashed (Apr 14, 2007)

“Thank you. I hope I can be worthy of your trust,” Aekalos smiles, slipping the pouch into a pocket, before turning to the sister that’s been working on the sled. “And thank you, too. I don’t know how I’d have been able to move them without your aid.”


----------

